# DNP Weight Loss Log



## Dark_Ansem

The gym near me will be closed for at least one month.

I was thinking it could be appropriate to do a fat loss DNP+t3 cycle + log, I am still unsure of the dosing and weighing timings.

I believe, however, it could use some improvements, and I was thinking if I could join the DNP with this "Lipomorph", unless it's a scam.

Opinions?


----------



## A B

Say goodbye to any muscle you have imo


----------



## Dark_Ansem

@DiggyV, any info on this, you are a DNP+t3 authority.


----------



## 00alawre

A B said:


> Say goodbye to any muscle you have imo


Please explain?

Heres my take...

DNP lowers T4>T3 conversion which results in a less catabolic state. However, it also hinders your DNP's effectiveness as T3 regulates your ability to burn off weight (muscle and fat of course). Thats why if you run DNP solo, after about 12+ days without supplementing T3, your elevated temp will drop slightly even though you should be in an inferno from the DNP. It's because serum T3 has depleted so your internal temp drops as your metabolism does. I can personally attest to this having just completed a 3 week solo DNP cycle.

A low dose throughout cycle is just "normalizing" your levels and making your DNP efficient. It will not lead to muscle loss. Higher doses run for long periods of time may do, but 3 weeks @ 25mcg will do zilch imo. You can also run T3 up to 1 week after your cycle whilst DNP clears the system and natural conversion comes back on line. This is just to combat the crossover period where there is declining DNP in your system, and minimal T3. That combo can lead to weight gain.

I also lost no muscle from my DNP cycle


----------



## Dark_Ansem

00alawre said:


> Please explain?
> 
> Heres my take...
> 
> DNP lowers T4>T3 conversion which results in a less catabolic state. However, it also hinders your DNP's effectiveness as T3 regulates your ability to burn off weight (muscle and fat of course). Thats why if you run DNP solo, after about 12+ days without supplementing T3, your elevated temp will drop slightly even though you should be in an inferno from the DNP. It's because serum T3 has depleted so your internal temp drops as your metabolism does. I can personally attest to this having just completed a 3 week solo DNP cycle.
> 
> A low dose throughout cycle is just "normalizing" your levels and making your DNP efficient. It will not lead to muscle loss. Higher doses run for long periods of time may do, but 3 weeks @ 25mcg will do zilch imo. You can also run T3 up to 1 week after your cycle whilst DNP clears the system and natural conversion comes back on line. This is just to combat the crossover period where there is no DNP in your system, and minimal T3. That combo can lead to weight gain.
> 
> I also lost no muscle from my DNP cycle


This is an articulate answer. and I appreciate the suggestion.

How do you run your cycle, in fact? may you post an example?


----------



## A B

I found when I cut on either dnp or naturally I lose muscle, to lose bf you need to be in a kcal deficit. Therefore personally I would never cut again without a low dose test, its hard and take time to gain muscle so I wouldnt put that a risk by runing dnp and t3 without test.

Ive found dnp to be great for fat loss and I like a low dose for a longer duration that a higj dose for less tkme on. Ive also found for me a medium carb around 120g per day yield the best results, high was was to much heat and sweat, feeling sluggish and low carb the cravings wer bad and not wort it. Medium carb most pwo I found best.

last time I ran was 125mg 5 days a week 250mg 2 days a week for 4 weeks, followed by 2 weeks clen. T3 all throught at 100mcg each day. 6g vit c and 450mg test p pw


----------



## Dark_Ansem

well, I wouldn't run anything else beside the DNP, as the gym is being refurbished and it would be a waste.

it is an interesting cycle, indeed.


----------



## 00alawre

No problem.

My cycle was as follows:

*3 days leading up to DNP*

Querecetin @1800mg ED for anti-histamine purposes (avoid rashes and allergic reaction)

*Days 1-6*

DNP @250mg Crystal (200mg active)

*Days 7-21*

DNP @500mg crystal (400mg active)

*7 days post DNP*

Querecetin @1800mg ED for anti-histamine purposes (avoid rashes and allergic reaction)

*Supporting supplements run from 3 days before to 7 days after*

Querecetin @ 1800mg ED (2x900mg)

Vit C @ 3g ED (split 3x1g)

Vit E @ 1200iu ED (3x400io)

ALA @ 1.5g ED

Electrolyte powder @ 3g ED (1g morning, 1g night, 1g post exercise)

Multi-vit x1 ED

B-Vit x 1 ED

Magnesium @ 1g ED (2x500mg)

Yohimbine HCL @ 10mg (30 minutes before cardio on empty stomach)

Next time round I will be running T3 @25mcg from day 5 until 7 days post DNP

Also, forgot to add.

Starting weight was 86kg @ 18% BF

Finishing weigh 79.5kg @ 13% BF

Total loss of 6.5kg (approx 1 stone)


----------



## Dark_Ansem

500 DNP!

Did you live naked in northern Russia, and caused an environmental upturn? you were probably steaming...


----------



## 00alawre

Dark_Ansem said:


> 500 DNP!
> 
> Did you live naked in northern Russia, and caused an environmental upturn? you were probably steaming...


haha it was very warm, but low carbohydrates kept the sweating minimal whilst not moving haha. If I had to walk anywhere i needed a napkin to dab my head lol. Also wore mainly black tshirts to hide the sweat patches on my back lmao. Apart from that I felt fine though. I'm freezing now actually haha! 500mg crystal worked out out at 400mg active.

I definitely will be running T3 next time, 100% noticed my temp drop in the last week, 500mg felt like 250mg did, and i was hardly sweating which I can only put down to absence of T3 in my system!


----------



## physique86

00alawre said:


> haha it was very warm, but low carbohydrates kept the sweating minimal whilst not moving haha. If I had to walk anywhere i needed a napkin to dab my head lol. Also wore mainly black tshirts to hide the sweat patches on my back lmao. Apart from that I felt fine though. I'm freezing now actually haha! 500mg crystal worked out out at 400mg active.
> 
> I definitely will be running T3 next time, 100% noticed my temp drop in the last week, 500mg felt like 250mg did, and i was hardly sweating which I can only put down to absence of T3 in my system!


Do you believe you have to sweating n red hot for the DNP to be working?? Just started my first cycle on it today @125mg moving up to 250mg in 5 days


----------



## Dark_Ansem

do you feel I should up the t3 to 50mcg? or 25 should be enough? @BigRedSwitch, any idea\suggestion?


----------



## Dark_Ansem

well, I'd like to start a log, but need some more guidance


----------



## DevastatingDave

Lipomorph certainly is not a scam, it works but works nothing like DNP does. However, they do both work through the same mechanism of uncoupling oxidative phosphorylation from ATP synthesis. Lipomorph is just not nearly as powerful as DNP and its effects will be certainly over shadowed, it is a more slow and steady type of result compared to DNP.


----------



## Dark_Ansem

of course, nothing cannot beat DNP. nothing is nowhere as dangerous, if used without a conscience.

how would you run the DNP cycle? any addendum to the basic cycle I posted?

EDIT: would you use lipomorph\DNP together?


----------



## Dark_Ansem

would it be better to do a shorter dnp 250 cycle or a dnp 125, longer cycle?

Will post the log soon enough, once I recieve the weighing scale.


----------



## Dark_Ansem

Weighing scale has arrived. tested it 4 times and it gives consistent results.

So, tomorrow, the log begins.

Will weigh myself in the morning, before breakfast, naked.

DNP: 125, 1xday

T3: 25mcg, 1xday

Starting weight of today: 82.4 kgs\ 181.66 pounds

BF%: around 20%, accordingly to your own guidelines, as nothing is clearly visible.

Weights: none, as the gym is being refurbished and I need to find another one. I do a lot of walking tho.

If you have constructive comments on this, especially @DiggyV; @Venom; @BigRedSwitch; now is the time to tell, as tomorrow I begin.

Going also on a keto diet, as the DNP guidelines recommend it.

Would be pictures required?


----------



## Dark_Ansem

Day 1

BW: 82.7 kgs - 182.32 Pounds

I'd say this little increase is Water weight.

First dose, in the morning, on an empty stomach. feeling hopeful about this as the pill managed to stain my fingers.


----------



## abcplumb

Which DNP are you using?


----------



## Dark_Ansem

D-Hacks Yellow Magic, hopefully.


----------



## Merouria

Dark_Ansem said:


> D-Hacks Yellow Magic, hopefully.


I have 2 tubs of dhacks yellow magic 125mg per tab

going to run 250mg a day and 50mcg t3

ran it before very potent lol


----------



## Dark_Ansem

Day 2

BW: 82.4 kgs - 181.66 Pounds

Keto is... unexpected. also, a bit heavier to follow than I imagined.

My "hopefully" was for the hope it's a legit version  and being a completely new one for me, that's why I go at 125.


----------



## abcplumb

Will be reading with great interest!

I'm also on yellow magic at 250mg per day, but I do weight 99kg.......actually I'm 97kg today :bounce:

4th day in and it hits 20C + in late September :cursing:

When do u take your? Am/pm?


----------



## Dark_Ansem

Immediately after weighing, before breakfast.

After like, 10mins, I have breakfast.


----------



## Dark_Ansem

Day 3

BW: 82.4 kgs - 181.66 Pounds

No chances, but I guess that's expected. also, it's expected to look flat in the very first days, right, due to water buildup?

stained my fingers yellow while grabbing the pill, and trying to understand its smell them made my nose tickle and burn.

Yesterday, I also at one moment began to sweat like hell.

I guess those are good signs?


----------



## Dark_Ansem

Day 4

BW: 81.8 kgs - 180.33 pounds

from tomorrow, 25mcgs of T3 will be added to the mix.

I wonder, is it possible to build tolerance to DNP? I haven't experienced any major sweat\heatwave until now.

Keto is harder than it seems and definitely less fun. everything is carbo.


----------



## MrSilver

At 125mg/day you won't start feeling it until the end of week 1 (so I'm told).

If you've not had any bad sides after 7-10 days I'd be tempted to up the dosage to 250mg/day myself..


----------



## Dark_Ansem

I could to that, but I'd need to up the T3 as well.

Also, would need to shorten the duration


----------



## MrSilver

Why are you taking T3?


----------



## Dark_Ansem

the mighty @DiggyV recommends it, to keep the DNP working, as it lowers it.


----------



## A B

I find best results running low carb, around 80-100g per day before and after training. High carb I sweated too much, keto I graved carbs and training suffered and weight loss was no better than low carb. Just my experience, I ran 125mg sun-thurs fri and sat 250mg due to work


----------



## MrSilver

From what I understand if you have a fully functional thyroid your just impairing your natural production, balance and recovery of T3 needlessly if only doing a short cycle.

T3 supplementation seems to only be required for regular users (or abusers)?

@00alawre can probably go into more details?


----------



## Dark_Ansem

silverzx said:


> From what I understand if you have a fully functional thyroid your just impairing your natural production, balance and recovery of T3 needlessly if only doing a short cycle.
> 
> T3 supplementation seems to only be required for regular users (or abusers)?
> 
> @00alawre can probably go into more details?


well, my thyroid is a bit weak by nature (all gynoids have one), so it can't hurt.

plus, DNP really deprives the mechanism, it's physiological I guess.

are 5 weeks a short cycle?


----------



## MrSilver

Dark_Ansem said:


> well, my thyroid is a bit weak by nature (all gynoids have one), so it can't hurt.
> 
> plus, DNP really deprives the mechanism, it's physiological I guess.
> 
> are 5 weeks a short cycle?


I think a "short cycle" is around 7-14 days, perhaps up to 21 at a push.


----------



## Dark_Ansem

A B said:


> I find best results running low carb, around 80-100g per day before and after training. High carb I sweated too much, keto I graved carbs and training suffered and weight loss was no better than low carb. Just my experience, I ran 125mg sun-thurs fri and sat 250mg due to work


this is excellent advice 

may I ask if you had a log or something?


----------



## 00alawre

silverzx said:


> I think a "short cycle" is around 7-14 days, perhaps up to 21 at a push.


Cycles 7-14 days there is no need for T3, anything more then I'd run a low dose. I got away with 21 days without T3, and it was only after the first 2 weeks that I noticed the side effects of no T3 (lethargy, temp drop etc)


----------



## Dark_Ansem

@00alawre what is your stance on keto during DNP? is it necessary or a low-carb diet would be enough?


----------



## 00alawre

Dark_Ansem said:


> @00alawre what is your stance on keto during DNP? is it necessary or a low-carb diet would be enough?


Low carb should be fine mate, DNP is hard enough let alone then adding keto into the mix. I also find fruit helps keep me sane and stops me binging. Its also beneficial for liver glycogen i believe but dont quote me on that one.


----------



## Dark_Ansem

that's good to hear, I was having some difficulties I admit.

Low carb, hi-protein and medium fat would be ok?


----------



## Dark_Ansem

Day 5

81.3 kg - 179.23 pounds

Today begins the T3.

A "slowly but surely approach" appears this to be, with weight loss 

Going low carb rather than Keto, following 00alawre's approach.


----------



## MrSilver

Glad @00alawre advice has came in handy, he's been a gem to me. Top bloke.


----------



## DiggyV

Dark_Ansem said:


> the mighty @DiggyV recommends it, to keep the DNP working, as it lowers it.


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Your levels of T3 can be suppressed on DNP, and is something I have seen, although I know some people are unaffected. It seems to interrupt the action of DeIodinase which converts T4 to T3, so additional supplementation is normally a good thing to help with lethargy. I have found that I don't really need it on 125mg DNP ED, but on 250, while I can get away without it, it is easier with the T3. You are not taking a high dose with the DNP just enough to supplement what is not being created. normally I suggest starting at 25mcg ED on 250mg DNP.

Stop taking the T3 on your last dose if what you have is Cytomel to Tyromel (99%+ of all T3 now available). If you are lucky enough to have TriIodoThyronine (very very rare) then you should keep it going for 2-3 days after your last DNP dose.

Hope this helps.


----------



## MrSilver

DiggyV said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Your levels of T3 can be suppressed on DNP, and is something I have seen, although I know some people are unaffected. It seems to interrupt the action of DeIodinase which converts T4 to T3, so additional supplementation is normally a good thing to help with lethargy. I have found that I don't really need it on 125mg DNP ED, but on 250, while I can get away without it, it is easier with the T3. You are not taking a high dose with the DNP just enough to supplement what is not being created. normally I suggest starting at 25mcg ED on 250mg DNP.
> 
> Stop taking the T3 on your last dose if what you have is Cytomel to Tyromel (99%+ of all T3 now available). If you are lucky enough to have TriIodoThyronine (very very rare) then you should keep it going for 2-3 days after your last DNP dose.
> 
> Hope this helps.


Besides lethargy is there any other reasons to take it? Or is that the main reason? Please educate me. :smartass:


----------



## Dark_Ansem

DiggyV said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Your levels of T3 can be suppressed on DNP, and is something I have seen, although I know some people are unaffected. It seems to interrupt the action of DeIodinase which converts T4 to T3, so additional supplementation is normally a good thing to help with lethargy. I have found that I don't really need it on 125mg DNP ED, but on 250, while I can get away without it, it is easier with the T3. You are not taking a high dose with the DNP just enough to supplement what is not being created. normally I suggest starting at 25mcg ED on 250mg DNP.
> 
> Stop taking the T3 on your last dose if what you have is Cytomel to Tyromel (99%+ of all T3 now available). If you are lucky enough to have TriIodoThyronine (very very rare) then you should keep it going for 2-3 days after your last DNP dose.
> 
> Hope this helps.


you have evolved your theory then. the final time I asked it was like "25mcg of T3 for 125 DNP, up to 4 days after the end", without distinction between T3 types.

What about those who have slight hypothyroidism, by constitution?


----------



## DiggyV

silverzx said:


> Besides lethargy is there any other reasons to take it? Or is that the main reason? Please educate me. :smartass:


T3 is your primary metabolic hormone, and is additionally responsible for several functions around your body such as regulating heart rate, growth and body temperature and also stops you going to sleep at 7pm. Given that typically a dDNP run wont be much longer that 2-3 weeks then the impact of these will be negligible in the overall scheme of things, and TBH you probably wont notice them particularly as I said on 125mg. I notice it at 250 and above and do supplement. However need to be careful not to overdo it, as in excess T3 can be catabolic. Given that DNP is very muscle sparing then you don't really want to lose anymore muscle than you have to, you need to keep any exogenous T3 dosage low, hence starting at 25mcg.

Holler if you need more info, as I have done extensive self testing on DNP in conjunction with a biochemist from Belgium, on its mechanism, ideal supplementation, optimal cycle durations and hormonal effects, Additionally I have completed substantial research from the medical and physiological journals on effective dosing (ED50) and lethal dosing (LD50) for DNP.

:thumb:


----------



## 00alawre

DiggyV said:


> T3 is your primary metabolic hormone, and is additionally responsible for several functions around your body such as regulating heart rate, growth and body temperature and also stops you going to sleep at 7pm. Given that typically a dDNP run wont be much longer that 2-3 weeks then the impact of these will be negligible in the overall scheme of things, and TBH you probably wont notice them particularly as I said on 125mg. I notice it at 250 and above and do supplement. However need to be careful not to overdo it, as in excess T3 can be catabolic. Given that DNP is very muscle sparing then you don't really want to lose anymore muscle than you have to, you need to keep any exogenous T3 dosage low, hence starting at 25mcg.
> 
> Holler if you need more info, as I have done extensive self testing on DNP in conjunction with a biochemist from Belgium, on its mechanism, ideal supplementation, optimal cycle durations and hormonal effects, Additionally I have completed substantial research from the medical and physiological journals on effective dosing (ED50) and lethal dosing (LD50) for DNP.
> 
> :thumb:


I bet that was interesting with the biochemist! Did he look at the correlation between DNP dosage and reduction in T4>T3 conversion? I myself have found it to be pretty linear which ties in with exactly what you've said, the more DNP taken, the need for more T3. Although I do believe there is a clip in that correlation, i.e. your body only makes a certain amount of T3 each day (which if I recall is body weight related) so essentially once conversion of T4 has ceased, you need to supplement with the amount that your body normally produces. I think the standard method of determining T3 output is bodyweight(kg)x 1.1 (I'm sure I read that in a clinical study somewhere). Of course the amount of free T3 is less as most of it becomes bound.


----------



## Dark_Ansem

DiggyV said:


> lethal dosing (LD50) for DNP.


You mean, any dose in the hands of a moron/cretin?

Did you find any evidence of permanent cellular damage?


----------



## DiggyV

Dark_Ansem said:


> you have evolved your theory then. the final time I asked it was like "25mcg of T3 for 125 DNP, up to 4 days after the end", without distinction between T3 types.
> 
> What about those who have slight hypothyroidism, by constitution?


Yes, this was following a very extended DNP run, where there were more substantive bloods done and also careful notes against diet and supplementation. I fns it quite easy to go without the T3 in 125mcg, however I am slightly hyperthyroid, so have a little in excess anyway.

The original guidance of 4 days was because I was sourcing TriIodoThyronine (was very lucky) and so my guidance was based on this - as it still remains. However with Cytomel now being the one that accounts for pretty much all T3 sold, then I have had to evolve guidance as the half life for Cytomel and Tiromel (LioThyronine Sodium) is around 2.5 days compared with 4-8 hours for TriIodoThyroine.

If you have slight hypothyroidism then your T3 is going to be on the low side so I would suggest it becomes more of a case by case approach. If you feel that the lethargy is too much on 125mcg then supplementation of T3 would be a good idea. given Cytomel's long half life you could try 25mch EOD.

If anyone is hypothyroid to the extent that they are prescribed LioThyroxine Sodium (sometimes just marked Thyroxine) then I would suggest that it is not necessarily the best idea to use DNP as the T4 they take each morning will have a reduced effect and tying to determine the correct T3 level may become tougher than normal.


----------



## NoGutsNoGloryy

00alawre said:


> No problem.
> 
> My cycle was as follows:
> 
> *3 days leading up to DNP*
> 
> Querecetin @1800mg ED for anti-histamine purposes (avoid rashes and allergic reaction)
> 
> *Days 1-6*
> 
> DNP @250mg Crystal (200mg active)
> 
> *Days 7-21*
> 
> DNP @500mg crystal (400mg active)
> 
> *7 days post DNP*
> 
> Querecetin @1800mg ED for anti-histamine purposes (avoid rashes and allergic reaction)
> 
> *Supporting supplements run from 3 days before to 7 days after*
> 
> Querecetin @ 1800mg ED (2x900mg)
> 
> Vit C @ 3g ED (split 3x1g)
> 
> Vit E @ 1200iu ED (3x400io)
> 
> ALA @ 1.5g ED
> 
> Electrolyte powder @ 3g ED (1g morning, 1g night, 1g post exercise)
> 
> Multi-vit x1 ED
> 
> B-Vit x 1 ED
> 
> Magnesium @ 1g ED (2x500mg)
> 
> Yohimbine HCL @ 10mg (30 minutes before cardio on empty stomach)
> 
> Next time round I will be running T3 @25mcg from day 5 until 7 days post DNP
> 
> Also, forgot to add.
> 
> Starting weight was 86kg @ 18% BF
> 
> Finishing weigh 79.5kg @ 13% BF
> 
> Total loss of 6.5kg (approx 1 stone)


You say DNP is not catabolic yet you lost a total of 6.5kg = 13lbs. 5% 86kg = 17.2lbs. So that's 4lbs of muscle loss OUCH. Even though it maybe rough figures you still lost a decent amount of muscle even If it is only just 1-2lbs, quite a big loss for just 3weeks.


----------



## Dark_Ansem

I will just cut the 50mcg cap in 2, then. and stop taking it the last day of DNP. you guessed right, mine is Cytomel 



NoGutsNoGloryy said:


> You say DNP is not catabolic yet you lost a total of 6.5kg = 13lbs. 5% 86kg = 17.2lbs. So that's 4lbs of muscle loss OUCH. Even though it maybe rough figures you still lost a decent amount of muscle even If it is only just 1-2lbs, quite a big loss for just 3weeks.


or, there might be more to this


----------



## DiggyV

Dark_Ansem said:


> You mean, any dose in the hands of a moron/cretin?
> 
> Did you find any evidence of permanent cellular damage?


 :lol:

yes exactly this - you need to have advanced idiocy to OD on DNP, or be taking it in conjunction with other prescription meds. I personally found no evidence of permanent cellular damage - fortunately, although there is some evidence to suggest that prolonged exposure may have a correlation with radial path neuropathy, and lead to pins and needles type sensation in the hands. If DNP is stopped immediately, normally sensation will eventually come back.

There is also some evidence that it can cause cataracts in a very very small number of people - normally female, although with correct supplementation the chance of this can be reduced very substantially.


----------



## Dark_Ansem

I knew about cataracts, but not being a female last time I checked....

I am also taking it responsibly. if you have suggestion on which supps to take, I will listen


----------



## DiggyV

00alawre said:


> I bet that was interesting with the biochemist! Did he look at the correlation between DNP dosage and reduction in T4>T3 conversion? I myself have found it to be pretty linear which ties in with exactly what you've said, the more DNP taken, the need for more T3. Although I do believe there is a clip in that correlation, i.e. your body only makes a certain amount of T3 each day (which if I recall is body weight related) so essentially once conversion of T4 has ceased, you need to supplement with the amount that your body normally produces. I think the standard method of determining T3 output is bodyweight(kg)x 1.1 (I'm sure I read that in a clinical study somewhere). Of course the amount of free T3 is less as most of it becomes bound.


It was very very interesting. The primary things being looked at were the reduction of T3, free and total, in conjunction with increasing dosage. Also trying to get more substantive evidence around half life.

I agree on the T4/T3. Very often you will see people quote that your body only makes/uses 25mcg of T3 a day, the production level may well be true, if a little high, as the Thyroid gland produces both T4 and a small amount of T3, however most people are just quoting the typical free T3 value, total T3 is between 1 and 1.1 mcg / kg as you state, and is what I saw as well.

Your body will eventually try to produce more T4/T3 through the negative feedback loop that controls the TRH->TSH->T4->T3 mechanism. However this typically takes around 2 weeks to fully level out. However you will still need to supplement as the process that creates the bulk of your T3 (the conversion from T4) is interrupted by DNP.


----------



## 00alawre

NoGutsNoGloryy said:


> You say DNP is not catabolic yet you lost a total of 6.5kg = 13lbs. 5% 86kg = 17.2lbs. So that's 4lbs of muscle loss OUCH. Even though it maybe rough figures you still lost a decent amount of muscle even If it is only just 1-2lbs, quite a big loss for just 3weeks.


Actually no, what I did not mention is that going into the cycle I was completely saturated with water and glycogen, My weight can fluctuate 2-3lbs in a day as I'm very carb sensitive, and the final weigh in was on my last day of DNP when my muscles were completely flat. Also I'm measuring body fat with calipers at home, those two bf% figures are purely estimates as close as I could personally get them.

I can guarantee I lost pretty much 0% muscle. My strength did not change, and measurements on already lean areas on my body did not change. I tend to store my fat around the waist and butt, that's where it came off.

Its also worth mentioning that on the last day of DNP i did indeed look flat and like I had lost a bit of muscle, however 2 weeks later I looked bigger than when I started. My weight also stayed at 79.5kg for two weeks after, despite being on a 1000kcal deficit which meant I should have lost a further 3-4lbs. My conclusion was that I had lost the weight, however introduction of water and glycogen into my muscles offset the numbers on the scale.


----------



## DiggyV

Dark_Ansem said:


> I knew about cataracts, but not being a female last time I checked....
> 
> I am also taking it responsibly. if you have suggestion on which supps to take, I will listen


The biggest issue with DNP is that it creates quite high levels of free radicals in your body. The easiest way you counter this is by using anti-oxidants. My recommendation is to use the following:

3000mg VitC ED (a water soluble compound)

800 iu VitE ED (an oil soluble compound)

I also suggest taking ALA (Alpha Lipoic Acid) at 1200mg a day

If female then instead of ALA, take 1200g Pyruvate

Finally its also good to have some glycerol to hand (I get mine from ebay - look for food grade ONLY) as this helps massively if you suffer from a sore or dry throat or nose when on DNP.

The other important supp is an electrolye, this can be anything from Dioralyte or the own brand equivalent which is good value, even if the taste takes some getting used to (think salty ribena), through MyProtein's Electrolyte tabs (these need to be taken with a very big glass of water) up to Science in Sport GO! Electrolytes (the ones I use and while expensive and superb).

Oh and at least 5 litres of water a day


----------



## Dark_Ansem

won't that water make me sweat like hell?


----------



## DiggyV

Dark_Ansem said:


> won't that water make me sweat like hell?


No, you sweat like hell because of the DNP, the water is just needed to replace what you lose. One of the two things you really don't want to do on DNP is dehydrate, and it is really easy to do. 5 litres is what I find I need to drink, however the easiest way to check if you are having enough is by the colour of your pee. Is should be light straw coloured (it may be a little luminous yellow due to the DNP :lol: ) if it is any darker then you are not having enough water, and need to increase your intake. Dehydration puts stress on several of your major organs. Being dehydrated by even as little at 2% can reduce your performance by 10%, so get the water down you. 

The other thing to avoid is going HypoGlycaemic. This is when your blood sugar levels drop. DNP's action (and I wont go into detail now - but can if people want to know it) means that you do not store carbohydrates in your cells as glycogen, and so your instant release energy stores are very depleted. Your body instead relies on blood borne carbs and converting fats for fuel (which is why we take DNP!). However the fat conversion process is not a quick one, and so if you burn all your blood carbs quickly then you will start to go hypo. You will know if you get this as you basically start to feel like shyte. The quickest way to come out of it is to drink a couple of big mouthfuls of Lucozade - not the sports stuff, but the old school sugary fizzy stuff. You will come out of it naturally - but it can take anywhere up to an hour, depending how bad you go - its not nice as I have done it to see how I felt. If you it the lucozade you will feel much better in 5 mins to so.

The best way to avoid it is to have a few extra carbs prior to training - maltodextrin is the best source. Don't use something like waxy maize starch as this take too long to metabolise. Then sip on some malt while you work out and then have a little extra at the end. If you use the SiS GO! electrolytes then this has maltodextrin in it, and I normally just make up 750ml water with 2 scoops of GO! for my workout. Have about 1/3 pre workout, 1/3 during workout and 1/3 after workout. With this I have not had any hypos when training hard, with a big cardio session.


----------



## 00alawre

Dark_Ansem said:


> won't that water make me sweat like hell?


You will want the water trust me haha. I typically went through 2 litres in the first hour of getting out of bed! lol.

Also its worth putting a big bottle next to your bed :lol:


----------



## 00alawre

DiggyV said:


> It was very very interesting. The primary things being looked at were the reduction of T3, free and total, in conjunction with increasing dosage. Also trying to get more substantive evidence around half life.
> 
> I agree on the T4/T3. Very often you will see people quote that your body only makes/uses 25mcg of T3 a day, the production level may well be true, if a little high, as the Thyroid gland produces both T4 and a small amount of T3, however most people are just quoting the typical free T3 value, total T3 is between 1 and 1.1 mcg / kg as you state, and is what I saw as well.
> 
> Your body will eventually try to produce more T4/T3 through the negative feedback loop that controls the TRH->TSH->T4->T3 mechanism. However this typically takes around 2 weeks to fully level out. However you will still need to supplement as the process that creates the bulk of your T3 (the conversion from T4) is interrupted by DNP.


Nice! I love stuff like that! Wish I'd done it at uni. Fascinates me.

Were the half life studies for lyothyronine or DNP?


----------



## DiggyV

00alawre said:


> Nice! I love stuff like that! Wish I'd done it at uni. Fascinates me.
> 
> Were the half life studies for lyothyronine or DNP?


DNP, the two T3 compounds are very extensively researched and the half lives are very well known. My background is Nuclear Physics, so the biochemistry made a nice change :lol:


----------



## 00alawre

DiggyV said:


> DNP, the two T3 compounds are very extensively researched and the half lives are very well known. My background is Nuclear Physics, so the biochemistry made a nice change :lol:


Sh1t cool stuff man, certainly gets the brain firing on all cylinders i bet! I hope you wear a lab coat :lol:


----------



## Dark_Ansem

Today lethargy kicked in. also, beginning to sweat a lot.

mixed signals about whether I need T3 or not. I believe I do, but I also do not wish to damage myself.

C vitamin and E vitamin coming up


----------



## Dark_Ansem

Day 6

81.3 kg - 179.23 pounds

Same weight, despite all the chicken I ate yesterday evening?

Love this, despite the obvious sides.

The T3 too is taken with the DNP does, but I am starting to think I could take it later, like, in the afternoon.

Perhaps I could take it just alternatively, like, every other day? to minimize potential damage.


----------



## MrSilver

I'm pretty sure you won't drop weight every single day so don't get hung up on scales.

It's the start/end weigh ins that count.


----------



## Dark_Ansem

as long as it's fat and not muscle 

but again, I was being happy!


----------



## Muscle-up

I have no personal experience yet as I started DNP yesterday but having read extensively on DNP it seems most people lose between 0.5 to 1kg a day. It's Day 6 and you only lost 1kg (82.4-->81.3kg) which you could have probably lost naturally with a good diet.

Experienced DNP users, is this weight loss normal? Is the product under-dosed or is 125mg too low to notice any good weight changes?


----------



## Dark_Ansem

Muscle-up said:


> I have no personal experience yet as I started DNP yesterday but having read extensively on DNP it seems most people lose between 0.5 to 1kg a day. It's Day 6 and you only lost 1kg (82.4-->81.3kg) which you could have probably lost naturally with a good diet.
> 
> Experienced DNP users, is this weight loss normal? Is the product under-dosed or is 125mg too low to notice any good weight changes?


1 kg iof fat is an EXTREMELY good weight change. besides, it's 1.5 kg (if you had read closely, day 1 was 82.7)

Besides, you're not taking into account all the water the DNP causes you to swell on.

Since you have begun yesterday, are you doing a log? how much have you lost?


----------



## Muscle-up

Dark_Ansem said:


> 1 kg iof fat is an EXTREMELY good weight change. besides, it's 1.5 kg (if you had read closely, day 1 was 82.7)
> 
> Besides, you're not taking into account all the water the DNP causes you to swell on.
> 
> Since you have begun yesterday, are you doing a log? how much have you lost?


I donno, just based on how much funkdocta lost (approx. 9kg) in 3 weeks, 1kg seems very little. Around 10kg seems the average for a 3-week use of DNP.

I went from 72.3kg yesterday morning to 71.2kg today, but I don't think it's the DNP. I don't know. I was on 60mcg clen + 25mcg T3 the previous 3 days. But I did introduce 100-150g carbs to my diet yesterday (I was pretty much only protein and natural fat these past few weeks) so I'm happy that I still lost weight.

I might do a log...


----------



## Dark_Ansem

funkdocta did. but how much DNP was taken, per day? and how intense was his training?


----------



## Muscle-up

Dark_Ansem said:


> funkdocta did. but how much DNP was taken, per day? and how intense was his training?


I think he was on 250mg/day, which isn't too high. I'm doing the same.

I'm not sure how much training he was doing. How intense is your training?


----------



## Dark_Ansem

There is no training. the gym is broken and is being refurbished. only some running.

250mg leads to having like 1000mg in your body, exactly the double. much higher than mine.


----------



## Muscle-up

Dark_Ansem said:


> There is no training. the gym is broken and is being refurbished. only some running.
> 
> 250mg leads to having like 1000mg in your body, exactly the double. much higher than mine.


You're right in terms of the dosage, it does add up. But I read on a US forum that 200mg DNP adds up to 500mg on peak day which isn't too bad. I think your dose can be around 3-4 times your body weight and still be within safe range.


----------



## 00alawre

Muscle-up said:


> I have no personal experience yet as I started DNP yesterday but having read extensively on DNP it seems most people lose between 0.5 to 1kg a day. It's Day 6 and you only lost 1kg (82.4-->81.3kg) which you could have probably lost naturally with a good diet.
> 
> Experienced DNP users, is this weight loss normal? Is the product under-dosed or is 125mg too low to notice any good weight changes?


Weight loss is dependent on how much you have accumulated in your system. A general rule of thumb is that for every 100mg active in your body, your metabolism increases by roughly 10%. Remember, DNP builds up in your system, so if you were taking 250mg crysta DNP everyday (200mg active), by day 6, your blood levels would reach 500mg. I'll give you an example of fat loss based on staying at 500mg active...

You have 500mg active, that's a 50% increase on metabolism and everything you do.

If you're TDEE without exercise was 2500kcal for example, you would burn something in the area of 3750kcal every day (50% increase). As long as you only eat 2500kcal, you would burn 1250kcal for the day.

There are 3500kcal (roughly) in 1lb fat, so at that rate you could see a loss of 1lb every 3 days (That is obviously if you are just going about a normal day without exercise).

Throw some cardio and weight training into the mix, we'll call it 500kcal a day. In reality you've actually burnt 750kcal due to the 50% increase in metabolism. Now you have a deficit of 2000kcal for the day (1250kcal from TDEE increase, and 750kcal from exercise)

That would result in a 0.57lb loss EVERY DAY.

Of course these numbers are purely hypothetical, don't expect EXACT matches. The 10% increase is not 100% documented, its just a guide. Also there are other factors such an under dosing caps, powder vs crystal, water weight and glycogen fluctuations.


----------



## Muscle-up

00alawre said:


> Weight loss is dependent on how much you have accumulated in your system. A general rule of thumb is that for every 100mg active in your body, your metabolism increases by roughly 10%. Remember, DNP builds up in your system, so if you were taking 250mg crysta DNP everyday (200mg active), by day 6, your blood levels would reach 500mg. I'll give you an example of fat loss based on staying at 500mg active...
> 
> You have 500mg active, that's a 50% increase on metabolism and everything you do.
> 
> If you're TDEE without exercise was 2500kcal for example, you would burn something in the area of 3750kcal every day (50% increase). As long as you only eat 2500kcal, you would burn 1250kcal for the day.
> 
> There are 3500kcal (roughly) in 1lb fat, so at that rate you could see a loss of 1lb every 3 days (That is obviously if you are just going about a normal day without exercise).
> 
> Throw some cardio and weight training into the mix, we'll call it 500kcal a day. In reality you've actually burnt 750kcal due to the 50% increase in metabolism. Now you have a deficit of 2000kcal for the day (1250kcal from TDEE increase, and 750kcal from exercise)
> 
> That would result in a 0.57lb loss EVERY DAY.
> 
> Of course these numbers are purely hypothetical, don't expect EXACT matches. The 10% increase is not 100% documented, its just a guide. Also there are other factors such an under dosing caps, powder vs crystal, water weight and glycogen fluctuations.


00alawre, are the "Yellow Magic' DNP pills crystal?


----------



## 00alawre

No mate, powdered


----------



## Muscle-up

00alawre said:


> No mate, powdered


And which is more effective? I've only ever seen powdered then.


----------



## 00alawre

Muscle-up said:


> And which is more effective? I've only ever seen powdered then.


Both are just as effective however the main difference is obviously the quantity. 250mg Crystal has less active DNP than 250mg powdered. Crystal is 80% due to sodium crystal weight, and powdered is 98% (the 2% is wetness i believe as it can explode in pure form).

Crystal tends make you feel the sides faster, whilst powdered prolongs them slightly.


----------



## Dark_Ansem

00alawre said:


> Weight loss is dependent on how much you have accumulated in your system. A general rule of thumb is that for every 100mg active in your body, your metabolism increases by roughly 10%. Remember, DNP builds up in your system, so if you were taking 250mg crysta DNP everyday (200mg active), by day 6, your blood levels would reach 500mg. I'll give you an example of fat loss based on staying at 500mg active...
> 
> You have 500mg active, that's a 50% increase on metabolism and everything you do.
> 
> If you're TDEE without exercise was 2500kcal for example, you would burn something in the area of 3750kcal every day (50% increase). As long as you only eat 2500kcal, you would burn 1250kcal for the day.
> 
> There are 3500kcal (roughly) in 1lb fat, so at that rate you could see a loss of 1lb every 3 days (That is obviously if you are just going about a normal day without exercise).
> 
> Throw some cardio and weight training into the mix, we'll call it 500kcal a day. In reality you've actually burnt 750kcal due to the 50% increase in metabolism. Now you have a deficit of 2000kcal for the day (1250kcal from TDEE increase, and 750kcal from exercise)
> 
> That would result in a 0.57lb loss EVERY DAY.
> 
> Of course these numbers are purely hypothetical, don't expect EXACT matches. The 10% increase is not 100% documented, its just a guide. Also there are other factors such an under dosing caps, powder vs crystal, water weight and glycogen fluctuations.


there is also a much more important factor: in my experience, what is lost on DNP tends to stay away.

Despite my previous, undisciplined cycles, I have noticed that whatever I lost tended to stay away, and did not return, unlike diets and whatnot. I hope this time is the same or better, since I am much more disciplined, and trying not to eat more than 60g of carbs per day. Macro-counting at hand.

It should also be powder, my DNP.


----------



## Muscle-up

00alawre said:


> Both are just as effective however the main difference is obviously the quantity. 250mg Crystal has less active DNP than 250mg powdered. Crystal is 80% due to sodium crystal weight, and powdered is 98% (the 2% is wetness i believe as it can explode in pure form).
> 
> Crystal tends make you feel the sides faster, whilst powdered prolongs them slightly.


Makes sense! Thanks.

So I'm taking 125mg in the morning and 125mg before bedtime (taking my first bedtime dose tonight). If the sides are not too bad, should I increase by another 125mg (Total= 375mg/day)? I would not go higher than 375mg though as it's probably near the danger line.

Any idea what my peak DNP levels will be at this dose? I'm guessing around 750mg...


----------



## Dark_Ansem

It's your first time and you want to exceed 250?


----------



## Muscle-up

Dark_Ansem said:


> It's your first time and you want to exceed 250?


It's too early to tell. I'll need to try 250mg out for a week and see. But if 250mg is bearable and my peak levels with 375mg will be nowhere near the max dose allowed then why not?

Is this your first time using DNP? Are you on 125mg or 250mg?


----------



## 00alawre

Dark_Ansem said:


> there is also a much more important factor: in my experience, what is lost on DNP tends to stay away.
> 
> Despite my previous, undisciplined cycles, I have noticed that whatever I lost tended to stay away, and did not return, unlike diets and whatnot. I hope this time is the same or better, since I am much more disciplined, and trying not to eat more than 60g of carbs per day. Macro-counting at hand.
> 
> It should also be powder, my DNP.


You're right, most of the time it doesn't bounce back however it can do if diet is not followed properly for 2 weeks after. Remember DNP suppresses your T4>T3 productions so when you come off you have low levels of T3 and declining DNP levels. This can, potentially lead to weight gain as T3 regulates metabolism, and a lack of it will lower your BMR compared to your weight. That's why its a good idea to continue dieting 2 weeks after, which allows your normal conversion to correct itself.


----------



## 00alawre

Muscle-up said:


> Makes sense! Thanks.
> 
> So I'm taking 125mg in the morning and 125mg before bedtime (taking my first bedtime dose tonight). If the sides are not too bad, should I increase by another 125mg (Total= 375mg/day)? I would not go higher than 375mg though as it's probably near the danger line.
> 
> Any idea what my peak DNP levels will be at this dose? I'm guessing around 750mg...


If you send me your cycle so far, I can tell you what your levels are now and what they will be.... pm me mate.


----------



## Dark_Ansem

00alawre said:


> You're right, most of the time it doesn't bounce back however it can do if diet is not followed properly for 2 weeks after. Remember DNP suppresses your T4>T3 productions so when you come off you have low levels of T3 and declining DNP levels. This can, potentially lead to weight gain as T3 regulates metabolism, and a lack of it will lower your BMR compared to your weight. That's why its a good idea to continue dieting 2 weeks after, which allows your normal conversion to correct itself.


hence why I am taking a small T3 amount, 25mcg of Cytomel. or you advice otherwse?

Still, dscipline is everything.


----------



## Muscle-up

00alawre said:


> If you send me your cycle so far, I can tell you what your levels are now and what they will be.... pm me mate.


I can't PM, never could since I signed up. I'm guessing I need to pass some kind of post threshold to gain access to PMs.

" Muscle-up, you do not have permission to access this page. This could be due to one of several reasons:

- Your user account may not have sufficient privileges to access this page. Are you trying to edit someone else's post, access administrative features or some other privileged system?

- If you are trying to post, the administrator may have disabled your account, or it may be awaiting activation. "


----------



## 00alawre

Dark_Ansem said:


> hence why I am taking a small T3 amount, 25mcg of Cytomel. or you advice otherwse?
> 
> Still, dscipline is everything.


No that's fine mate, but obviously you have to stop the T3 at some point right. I'd always recommend dieting for 2 weeks after just to be on the safe side, whether you use T3 or not.


----------



## 00alawre

Muscle-up said:


> I can't PM, never could since I signed up. I'm guessing I need to pass some kind of post threshold to gain access to PMs.
> 
> " Muscle-up, you do not have permission to access this page. This could be due to one of several reasons:
> 
> - Your user account may not have sufficient privileges to access this page. Are you trying to edit someone else's post, access administrative features or some other privileged system?
> 
> - If you are trying to post, the administrator may have disabled your account, or it may be awaiting activation. "


Ahhh ok, yeah it will be because of low post count, just tell me here mate. Just write it like:

Day 1: 125mg in morning

Day 2: 125mg morning, 125mg evening

and so on...

Sorry @Dark_Ansem not trying to hijack your log


----------



## Muscle-up

00alawre said:


> Ahhh ok, yeah it will be because of low post count, just tell me here mate. Just write it like:
> 
> Day 1: 125mg in morning
> 
> Day 2: 125mg morning, 125mg evening
> 
> and so on...


Cool, thanks. I'm on day 2...

Day 1: 125mg at lunchtime

Day 2: 125mg morning, planning to take 125mg before bedtime


----------



## Dark_Ansem

00alawre said:


> Ahhh ok, yeah it will be because of low post count, just tell me here mate. Just write it like:
> 
> Day 1: 125mg in morning
> 
> Day 2: 125mg morning, 125mg evening
> 
> and so on...
> 
> Sorry @Dark_Ansem not trying to hijack your log


of course not 

the purpose of my question was whether the cytomel can hack my T3 production or not. I think not, but still.


----------



## 00alawre

Muscle-up said:


> Cool, thanks. I'm on day 2...
> 
> Day 1: 125mg at lunchtime
> 
> Day 2: 125mg morning, planning to take 125mg before bedtime


Ok well I would wait until day 5 at least before you up the dosage, you have 203mg in your system currently, but if you take another one tonight it will jump to 286mg. If you stick to 125mg you will increment at a nice steady pace so you can judge your tolerance.


----------



## Muscle-up

00alawre said:


> Ok well I would wait until day 5 at least before you up the dosage, you have 203mg in your system currently, but if you take another one tonight it will jump to 286mg. If you stick to 125mg you will increment at a nice steady pace so you can judge your tolerance.


Ok, I'll do that just to be safe.

Strange though, don't feel any heat and in fact my feet are cold as popsicles.


----------



## 00alawre

Dark_Ansem said:


> of course not
> 
> the purpose of my question was whether the cytomel can hack my T3 production or not. I think not, but still.


Tough question... whilst taking T3 with DNP you are simply replacing your own production of T3 from T4, however all other thyroid hormones should be normal. If you supplement with T3 you should essentially bring your T3 levels back to "base" level and therefore no suppression should occur. Obviously if you run higher doses for longer periods of time you may suppress slightly.

Also, when coming off DNP its important not to continue T3 for longer than 7 days as your normal conversion will come back online. When this happens, if you are still using T3 your body may recognise that now you have too much T3, so suppression could occur. It is beneficial to run a dose of T3 within the first week after coming off of DNP as you will reduce likelihood for weight gain whilst your normal conversion comes back online.


----------



## 00alawre

Muscle-up said:


> Ok, I'll do that just to be safe.
> 
> Strange though, don't feel any heat and in fact my feet are cold as popsicles.


Cold feet? How about the hands? Can be a sign of poor circulation, do you have any white "dots" on your palms at all? Like kind of under the skin.


----------



## Muscle-up

00alawre said:


> Cold feet? How about the hands? Can be a sign of poor circulation, do you have any white "dots" on your hands at all? Like kind of under the skin.


No hands are warm. Just the feet. Might be a circulation issue as I doubt it's the Anavar or T3. Will probably go away when I hit the gym.


----------



## 00alawre

Muscle-up said:


> No hands are warm. Just the feet. Might be a circulation issue as I doubt it's the Anavar or T3. Will probably go away when I hit the gym.


I suffer from poor circulation, and for some reason ECA stack seems to make it worse! Had my bp done on and off ECA and it turned out that pressure increased so I think that's what caused it.


----------



## DiggyV

I did a number of research tests using Yellow Magic about a year ago, and had repeatable results using it, which I have detailed below. Just so people get the full info I have also included my diet, cals and training. Hope this is useful. 

*Calories*

700 below maintenance, however this is not a fixed value each day, but based on my exercise level, so I always maintain a fixed deficit, rather than a fixed calorie intake. I find this gives more consistent results. My calories ranged from around 1700 to around 2400 on average.

*Diet*

Protein: 45%

Carbs: 30%

Fats: 25%

All 'clean' foods: chicken/turkey, sweet potato, basmati rice, broccoli/beans, coconut oil (meats cooked in this)

One 'cheat' meal a week (keeping carbs low though)

*Training*

High Intensity weights - 15 reps per set, 30s between sets, 3 or 4 movements for a major muscle group, 2 movements for a minor group, 5 sets (3 working) per movement. Pyramid the weights, going as heavy as possible but hitting every set to 15 reps. I train on my own so all are unspotted too - still manage to decline press 120Kg for 15 though  . Once you are used to training with minimal rest, it actually has a twofold effect. Firstly you get fitter and burn a higher rate of cals as it is almost like cardio and secondly there is almost no difference in the amount you can lift with short rest or long rest. The 15 reps does drop your top weight by about 20-40%, however this also reduces the strain on your joints, which at my age is not a bad thing :lol: .

This is the approach I use for all my training (not running DNP for over 12 months) and I actually grew better using the 15 rep, low rest method than I have ever done in 25 years using a more traditional heavy weight longer rest approach. My AVI is the best I have looked in my life and my heaviest (15st 10 and 13-14% BF - about 4 months ago, aged 48) and the change in physique was very noticeable to everyone at the gym after a fairly short time of this technique. I was put on to this by my coach James Llewellin (IFBB Pro and former Olympia 212 competitor), and while I was sceptical in the beginning, the results speak for themselves. At the time I was not on an AAS cycle either, just low dose TRT.

*Cardio*

I tend to do between 3 and 5 sessions a week, normal either first thing in the morning before training, or at night. Normally either incline walking (5.5Km/H at 10% - but DONT hold on - you burn more calls this way) or road walking (6 - 6.5Km/h). Normally 20-40 minutes, but sipping electrolytes and maltodextrin (see below) throughout.

*DNP Cycle*

125mg ED - total losses after 3 weeks, consistently between 9 and 11 lbs

250mg ED - tota losses after 3 weeks, consistently between 16 and 21 lbs

On these runs I probably lost around 0.5 - 0.8 lbs of muscle based on both calliper and body pod readings.

*Supplementation*

Whilst you don't have to take any supplements when on DNP, I recommend that you do. DNP creates a higher than normal level of free radicals in your body as all phenols do. These have been linked to a umber of health issues, and while the length of exposure to DNP is highly unlikely to have any of these issues, I always reckon if I can reduce any risk it is worth it. I recommend the following sups:

Vitamin C: 3000mg

Vitamin E: 800 i.u.

Alpha Lipoic Acid (ALA): 1200mg

These are all ant oxidants and reduce free radicals. They all have subtly different actions, and VitC and ALA are water soluble while VitE is oil soluble so cover all bases. Because historically there is some evidence that longer term exposure to DNP can cause issues with cataracts in women, then if you are female then I suggest you change the ALA to Pyruvate as this is better at reducing this particular risk.

Additionally You should be taking an electrolye ideally every day, but definitely on training days to replenish the salts lost when sweating. There are three main alternatives:

Dioralyte (or own brand equivalent): just potassium and sodium which are the main ones you use when sweating. Cheap but tastes like salty orange or ribena. Soon get used to it though.

Electrolyte Tabs / Caps: The MP Electrolytes Plus are great option, but if taking these then please take with 500ml of water. If you use less then the concentrations will be too high in your gut and you may well pull water back in from surrounding tissue which will dehydrate you quicker.

Science in Sport GO! Eletrolytes: I think that this is the king of electrolytes. It is not a cheap option but contains a full spectrum of electrolytes and additionally maltodextrin. I use this as a drink at training. Firstly it gets the electrolytes back in me quickly, and secondly gives me a simple carb source that can be broken down quite quickly to glucose to keep me fuelled and stop any hypoglycaemia (low blood sugar) issues. Sugars get absorbed to quickly, but Maltodextrin is ideal. I tend to make up 750ml of water with 2 scoops of SiS GO (40g). I drink 1/4 - 1/3 before I start and then 1/3 - 1/2 during training and then the final 1/4 - 1/3 after training before my shake.

Finally also have glycerol to hand (I get mine from ebay - as I do for all my non powdered supps, but must be food grade), this massively helps with any dry throat or nose you may get when on DNP. It helps shuttle water around the body and keeps these areas hydrated. Take between 2 and 3 teaspoons up to 3 times a day if you do get this depending on how bad it is.

Hope this helps, any questions or advice needed, either reply here or PM me.

:thumb:


----------



## troponin

DiggyV said:


> I did a number of research tests using Yellow Magic about a year ago, and had repeatable results using it, which I have detailed below. Just so people get the full info I have also included my diet, cals and training. Hope this is useful.
> 
> *Calories*
> 
> 700 below maintenance, however this is not a fixed value each day, but based on my exercise level, so I always maintain a fixed deficit, rather than a fixed calorie intake. I find this gives more consistent results. My calories ranged from around 1700 to around 2400 on average.
> 
> *Diet*
> 
> Protein: 45%
> 
> Carbs: 30%
> 
> Fats: 25%
> 
> All 'clean' foods: chicken/turkey, sweet potato, basmati rice, broccoli/beans, coconut oil (meats cooked in this)
> 
> One 'cheat' meal a week (keeping carbs low though)
> 
> *Training*
> 
> High Intensity weights - 15 reps per set, 30s between sets, 3 or 4 movements for a major muscle group, 2 movements for a minor group, 5 sets (3 working) per movement. Pyramid the weights, going as heavy as possible but hitting every set to 15 reps. I train on my own so all are unspotted too - still manage to decline press 120Kg for 15 though  . Once you are used to training with minimal rest, it actually has a twofold effect. Firstly you get fitter and burn a higher rate of cals as it is almost like cardio and secondly there is almost no difference in the amount you can lift with short rest or long rest. The 15 reps does drop your top weight by about 20-40%, however this also reduces the strain on your joints, which at my age is not a bad thing :lol: .
> 
> This is the approach I use for all my training (not running DNP for over 12 months) and I actually grew better using the 15 rep, low rest method than I have ever done in 25 years using a more traditional heavy weight longer rest approach. My AVI is the best I have looked in my life and my heaviest (15st 10 and 13-14% BF - about 4 months ago, aged 48) and the change in physique was very noticeable to everyone at the gym after a fairly short time of this technique. I was put on to this by my coach James Llewellin (IFBB Pro and former Olympia 212 competitor), and while I was sceptical in the beginning, the results speak for themselves. At the time I was not on an AAS cycle either, just low dose TRT.
> 
> *Cardio*
> 
> I tend to do between 3 and 5 sessions a week, normal either first thing in the morning before training, or at night. Normally either incline walking (5.5Km/H at 10% - but DONT hold on - you burn more calls this way) or road walking (6 - 6.5Km/h). Normally 20-40 minutes, but sipping electrolytes and maltodextrin (see below) throughout.
> 
> *DNP Cycle*
> 
> 125mg ED - total losses after 3 weeks, consistently between 9 and 11 lbs
> 
> 250mg ED - tota losses after 3 weeks, consistently between 16 and 21 lbs
> 
> On these runs I probably lost around 0.5 - 0.8 lbs of muscle based on both calliper and body pod readings.
> 
> *Supplementation*
> 
> Whilst you don't have to take any supplements when on DNP, I recommend that you do. DNP creates a higher than normal level of free radicals in your body as all phenols do. These have been linked to a umber of health issues, and while the length of exposure to DNP is highly unlikely to have any of these issues, I always reckon if I can reduce any risk it is worth it. I recommend the following sups:
> 
> Vitamin C: 3000mg
> 
> Vitamin E: 800 i.u.
> 
> Alpha Lipoic Acid (ALA): 1200mg
> 
> These are all ant oxidants and reduce free radicals. They all have subtly different actions, and VitC and ALA are water soluble while VitE is oil soluble so cover all bases. Because historically there is some evidence that longer term exposure to DNP can cause issues with cataracts in women, then if you are female then I suggest you change the ALA to Pyruvate as this is better at reducing this particular risk.
> 
> Additionally You should be taking an electrolye ideally every day, but definitely on training days to replenish the salts lost when sweating. There are three main alternatives:
> 
> Dioralyte (or own brand equivalent): just potassium and sodium which are the main ones you use when sweating. Cheap but tastes like salty orange or ribena. Soon get used to it though.
> 
> Electrolyte Tabs / Caps: The MP Electrolytes Plus are great option, but if taking these then please take with 500ml of water. If you use less then the concentrations will be too high in your gut and you may well pull water back in from surrounding tissue which will dehydrate you quicker.
> 
> Science in Sport GO! Eletrolytes: I think that this is the king of electrolytes. It is not a cheap option but contains a full spectrum of electrolytes and additionally maltodextrin. I use this as a drink at training. Firstly it gets the electrolytes back in me quickly, and secondly gives me a simple carb source that can be broken down quite quickly to glucose to keep me fuelled and stop any hypoglycaemia (low blood sugar) issues. Sugars get absorbed to quickly, but Maltodextrin is ideal. I tend to make up 750ml of water with 2 scoops of SiS GO (40g). I drink 1/4 - 1/3 before I start and then 1/3 - 1/2 during training and then the final 1/4 - 1/3 after training before my shake.
> 
> Finally also have glycerol to hand (I get mine from ebay - as I do for all my non powdered supps, but must be food grade), this massively helps with any dry throat or nose you may get when on DNP. It helps shuttle water around the body and keeps these areas hydrated. Take between 2 and 3 teaspoons up to 3 times a day if you do get this depending on how bad it is.
> 
> Hope this helps, any questions or advice needed, either reply here or PM me.
> 
> :thumb:


Your doses seem conservative and sensible compared to a lot of peoples logs that I have read. I've been considering a low dose DNP cycle(125mg ed) for a few weeks to get rid of this last lot of hard to shift fat but have heard it affects concentration and mood quite a lot? I'm at uni so don't really want to take it if I can't complete work and stuff on it. Any input would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## DiggyV

troponin said:


> Your doses seem conservative and sensible compared to a lot of peoples logs that I have read. I've been considering a low dose DNP cycle(125mg ed) for a few weeks to get rid of this last lot of hard to shift fat but have heard it affects concentration and mood quite a lot? I'm at uni so don't really want to take it if I can't complete work and stuff on it. Any input would be greatly appreciated.


People's tolerance to DNP does vary, and I do know people - who I trust - who take almost double what I do, however that is not a good starting point. As far as concentration and mood goes, this is not something I have really noticed. You may find that it is your hunger, which can be quite intense when on DNP, particularly your body's craving for carbs, and these cravings are know to affect people's ability to concentrate, and also become snappy. However as far as having a direct effect on mood and concentration, this is not something that I have seen reported, or have experienced.


----------



## Dark_Ansem

Day 7

80.3 kgs - 177.03 pounds

@Muscle-up, that seems much better now?

it's not 1kg per day, but it's a little more than 2 in a week, which is normally beyond most diets, unless one is very, very overweight.

add to that... if I did nothing to majorly screw-up, these are of fat.


----------



## Muscle-up

Dark_Ansem said:


> Day 7
> 
> 80.3 kgs - 177.03 pounds
> 
> @Muscle-up, that seems much better now?
> 
> it's not 1kg per day, but it's a little more than 2 in a week, which is normally beyond most diets, unless one is very, very overweight.
> 
> add to that... if I did nothing to majorly screw-up, these are of fat.


Yeah, it's probably starting to work really well now, and especially as you're doing no exercise.

I wonder how much DNP had accumulated in your system by yesterday...


----------



## Dark_Ansem

quite simple, less than half of what you would store, being at 125mg.

I am also being disciplined, counting macros and whatnot.

I admit I do not feel that hungry either, and walk a lot.

I'll do another week like this, then see if I want to improve to 250 for the final push.


----------



## abcplumb

How are you guy's coping with this heat?

I was on 250 for 5 days and the weather got to me.

I was walking around with sweat pouring out of me, and bedtime was the hardest. Any tips of staying cool, fan is out of the question as the Mrs will freeze. Trying sleeping on a hot water bottle filled with ice, which helps a little.

I just can't wait for winter! :bounce:


----------



## Dark_Ansem

Day 8

80 kgs - 176.36 pounds

aaargh, I just needed a little push lol

then again, maybe I slacked a bit. have to do proper food hunt today.

since yesterday night, I started to really feel the sides. nighttime is especially bad.

Nothing unbearable, but still, a surprise, even if expected.


----------



## Muscle-up

abcplumb said:


> How are you guy's coping with this heat?
> 
> I was on 250 for 5 days and the weather got to me.
> 
> I was walking around with sweat pouring out of me, and bedtime was the hardest. Any tips of staying cool, fan is out of the question as the Mrs will freeze. Trying sleeping on a hot water bottle filled with ice, which helps a little.
> 
> I just can't wait for winter! :bounce:


When did the sweating start on a 250mg dose? On the fifth day?

By sweating do you mean 'sauna sweating' or just sweating. For me I was expecting the former but just getting the latter. I take the bus everyday, and whilst I feel hot my clothes are not getting soaked in sweat.


----------



## Dark_Ansem

not soaked, but still, I noticed that they feel a bit uncomfortable.

also, bed linen.


----------



## Dark_Ansem

I wonder... is it possible to build a tolerance\resistance to DNP?

I personally think no, but @DiggyV, wait for your input on this matter.


----------



## abcplumb

At 250mg I was feeling sweaty from day 2.

There would be few moments when I'm watching tv when I'm not moving and I have a ice bag under my back that I would feel comfortable. Other times it was just too hard, the weather temp has to be lower to do a good 3 week cycle. I was thinking of buying a ice vest but not looking to spend 100 quid for it:confused1:

I'm hoping for a cold November, going on holiday early December. :thumb:


----------



## Dark_Ansem

@DiggyV @Venom @00alawre @funkdocta

I don't remember anymore, is there one day that is supposed to be a carb load day?


----------



## DiggyV

Dark_Ansem said:


> @DiggyV @Venom @00alawre @funkdocta
> 
> I don't remember anymore, is there one day that is supposed to be a carb load day?


Nope not while on DNP. Do not carb load, it wont get through anyway, and you will sweat really badly.


----------



## DiggyV

Dark_Ansem said:


> I wonder... is it possible to build a tolerance\resistance to DNP?
> 
> I personally think no, but @DiggyV, wait for your input on this matter.


NO its not people claim you can, but don't understand its mechanism. Unlike something like Clenbuterol that affects a particular receptor at a cell level and down regulates it, DNP works in a fundamentally different way. It has a linear response too, so the effect of the DNP is proportional to th amount taken. Take twice as much and get rice the effect etc.


----------



## Dark_Ansem

argh I can't rep you again.... I would if I could


----------



## Muscle-up

DiggyV said:


> Nope not while on DNP. Do not carb load, it wont get through anyway, and you will sweat really badly.


Once a week, usually on Saturday evening, I have a "reasonable" cheat meal. Tonight I pigged out, mainly because I wanted to but also to test how sweaty I'd get post meal. I had Nando's 1/2 chicken with spicy rice and regular chips, followed by a large chocolate bar (Lion) and a Cinnabon pastry. I'm on 250mg DNP/day. Four hours later and no sweating. I'm a bit hot but not more than I was yesterday when I had less than 50g carbs throughout the day. Why's that? Is my DNP heavily under-dosed or is sweating not a mandatory side effect? I remember reading about a guy on here that had a Mars bar and was so sweaty after it that he regretted having it.


----------



## Dark_Ansem

Nando's is not cheat... I love it lol


----------



## Muscle-up

Dark_Ansem said:


> Nando's is not cheat... I love it lol


Ok, as I had no other carbs today, let's say that the 150g or so carbs from Nando's rice and chips meets my daily allowance. How do you explain the choc bar and cinnamon bun? These two are loaded with fast acting sugar, surely I should be sweating by now?


----------



## Muscle-up

DiggyV said:


> Nope not while on DNP. Do not carb load, it wont get through anyway, and you will sweat really badly.


Not the right place to ask this, I know, but how many posts do I need to do before I'm allowed to PM people?


----------



## DiggyV

Muscle-up said:


> Once a week, usually on Saturday evening, I have a "reasonable" cheat meal. Tonight I pigged out, mainly because I wanted to but also to test how sweaty I'd get post meal. I had Nando's 1/2 chicken with spicy rice and regular chips, followed by a large chocolate bar (Lion) and a Cinnabon pastry. I'm on 250mg DNP/day. Four hours later and no sweating. I'm a bit hot but not more than I was yesterday when I had less than 50g carbs throughout the day. Why's that? Is my DNP heavily under-dosed or is sweating not a mandatory side effect? I remember reading about a guy on here that had a Mars bar and was so sweaty after it that he regretted having it.





Muscle-up said:


> Ok, as I had no other carbs today, let's say that the 150g or so carbs from Nando's rice and chips meets my daily allowance. How do you explain the choc bar and cinnamon bun? These two are loaded with fast acting sugar, surely I should be sweating by now?


To me it sounds like your DNP doesn't contain very much DNP. On 125mg if I have something sugary I start to get pretty warm within 20 mins, on 250 I would start to sweat heavily. Even without sugars on 250 mg, if I climb 2 flights of stairs I will be a sweaty mess. People do react differently to DNP, but 250 mg correctly dosed should be having a pretty strong effect.


----------



## DiggyV

Muscle-up said:


> Once a week, usually on Saturday evening, I have a "reasonable" cheat meal. Tonight I pigged out, mainly because I wanted to but also to test how sweaty I'd get post meal. I had Nando's 1/2 chicken with spicy rice and regular chips, followed by a large chocolate bar (Lion) and a Cinnabon pastry. I'm on 250mg DNP/day. Four hours later and no sweating. I'm a bit hot but not more than I was yesterday when I had less than 50g carbs throughout the day. Why's that? Is my DNP heavily under-dosed or is sweating not a mandatory side effect? I remember reading about a guy on here that had a Mars bar and was so sweaty after it that he regretted having it.





Muscle-up said:


> Ok, as I had no other carbs today, let's say that the 150g or so carbs from Nando's rice and chips meets my daily allowance. How do you explain the choc bar and cinnamon bun? These two are loaded with fast acting sugar, surely I should be sweating by now?


You could start your own thread you know if you have a lot of questions. 



Muscle-up said:


> Not the right place to ask this, I know, but how many posts do I need to do before I'm allowed to PM people?


Most info like this is available in the 'About UK-M' section. Here is a direct link to the answer though:

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/about-uk-muscle/79008-uk-muscle-co-uk-membership-levels.html


----------



## Dark_Ansem

Day 9

80.2 kgs - 176.81 pounds

Odd. especially considering that yesterday I ate less than usual, and only 54 g of carbs.

must have exaggerated with coconut oil, even if only at lunch.

Perhaps it's the cue to move onto 250mg and full 25mcg of T3? or 50?

one dnp in the morning, one in the evening. Opinions, please


----------



## Muscle-up

DiggyV said:


> You could start your own thread you know if you have a lot of questions.
> 
> Most info like this is available in the 'About UK-M' section. Here is a direct link to the answer though:
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/about-uk-muscle/79008-uk-muscle-co-uk-membership-levels.html


Thanks for this!

I'll look into starting a log soon.


----------



## Muscle-up

Dark_Ansem said:


> Day 9
> 
> 80.2 kgs - 176.81 pounds
> 
> Odd. especially considering that yesterday I ate less than usual, and only 54 g of carbs.
> 
> must have exaggerated with coconut oil, even if only at lunch.
> 
> Perhaps it's the cue to move onto 250mg and full 25mcg of T3? or 50?
> 
> one dnp in the morning, one in the evening. Opinions, please


I put on weight (400g) since yesterday and I'm on 250mg. I would have put this much if I wasn't on anything.

Are you 100% sure your meds are dosed correctly? Maybe we bought them from the same source from different selling points (i.e. facebook or website)?


----------



## Dark_Ansem

This is *cheating*, even if I understand your concern. check your visitor messages.

besides, what meds? only 25mcg of T3, nothing much. vitamin C does not count, aye?


----------



## Muscle-up

Dark_Ansem said:


> This is *cheating*, even if I understand your concern. check your visitor messages.
> 
> besides, what meds? only 25mcg of T3, nothing much. vitamin C does not count, aye?


checked them but can't reply. But the answer's yes.


----------



## Dark_Ansem

Try reporting to a mod here.


----------



## Dark_Ansem

Day 10

80.0 kgs - 176.36 pounds

I do not feel the sides anymore, I have to say.

that can be either because:

1- I am more disciplined and ate very little to none carbs

2- the batch was good only for the top pills, the others sucked

3- this country is cold enough that I don't overheat or I feel immediately refreshed LOL - not prone to exclude this

@funkdocta @Venom @00alawre @BigRedSwitch, any input on this?

In any case, from tomorrow, I am going to double the dose. 250mg it will be, one in the morning, one in the evening - or both in the morning. @DiggyV, should I increase the T3 to 50?


----------



## 00alawre

Dark_Ansem said:


> Day 10
> 
> 80.0 kgs - 176.36 pounds
> 
> I do not feel the sides anymore, I have to say.
> 
> that can be either because:
> 
> 1- I am more disciplined and ate very little to none carbs
> 
> 2- the batch was good only for the top pills, the others sucked
> 
> 3- this country is cold enough that I don't overheat or I feel immediately refreshed LOL - not prone to exclude this
> 
> @funkdocta @Venom @00alawre @BigRedSwitch, any input on this?
> 
> In any case, from tomorrow, I am going to double the dose. 250mg it will be, one in the morning, one in the evening - or both in the morning. @DiggyV, should I increase the T3 to 50?


It's probably a combination of things...

Weather getting cooler

Tolerating the sides more (doesn't mean its less effective, just you are used to them)

Your natural T3 levels are maybe higher than what you are supplementing with - this could lead to a decrease in body temp.

Reduced carbs = less heat

There's lots of variables, I would say if you were feeling sides and they've just tapered off, its not your batch of pills.

I would suggest you try increasing to 250mg split morning and evening, and bump the T3 to 50mcg  See how it goes like that.


----------



## Dark_Ansem

Thanks! I don't suppose I can cause myself permanent damage, aye?


----------



## 00alawre

Dark_Ansem said:


> Thanks! I don't suppose I can cause myself permanent damage, aye?


There's been no evidence of any permanent damage with DNP use, although it can cause temporary neuropathy with prolonged or high dosage use. However this reverses once stopping dnp.


----------



## Dark_Ansem

00alawre said:


> There's been no evidence of any permanent damage with DNP use, although it can cause temporary neuropathy with prolonged or high dosage use. However this reverses once stopping dnp.


LOL I should have specified I was talking about the Cytomel


----------



## Muscle-up

Dark_Ansem said:


> LOL I should have specified I was talking about the Cytomel


I'm on Cytomel too (AP Thyro3). I was treating it the same as T3 in terms of dosage as I believe it's synthetic T3... T4 is way too weak, I think you'll need something like four times the amount of T4.

My sister is a doctor, not an endocrinologist, and says it takes years and years of abuse to actually become dependant on it. She said I have nothing to worry about in terms of the duration and dosage I'm running it at.


----------



## 00alawre

Dark_Ansem said:


> LOL I should have specified I was talking about the Cytomel


Oh haha, I see. Well, high doses can shut down your thyroid, however as you will have pretty much zero T3 whilst running DNP, you are simply replacing natural levels so little to no suppression of the thyroid should occur. Most guys run 100mcg ED with no evident problems. And that's without DNP. In fact I've know some people to run 100mcg+ T3 throughout an entire cut cycle and recover completely within a month, so I wouldn't worry about 50mcg when you already have low levels


----------



## Dark_Ansem

then thanks to both!


----------



## Dark_Ansem

Day 11

Same as Day 9

63g of Carbs yesterday.

Shifting to 250dnp, 2 doses, one at the morning with 50mcg T3 and one before dinner \ before bed - comments appreciated -


----------



## Dark_Ansem

Day 12

79.8 kgs - 175.92 Pounds.

Feeling very little sides even if 250, left the window deliberately shut tonight and sweat very little.

you reckon it's possible that only the top pills are good in a DNP batch, and the others are bonkers?

I'd also need to increase the cardio...

EDIT: Is it me, or DNP allows you to control your hunger better? the first days were bad, but since a couple days I have discovered I can go longer without feeling that hungry.


----------



## Dark_Ansem

Day 13

79.3 kgs - 174.82 pounds

Re-started to feel the sides. however, this thing warms you enough to be the only one that feels very hot in the evening  luckily there's cold air in the UK lol.


----------



## MrSilver

Evening sweats.. Nothing a late night stroll in a pair of shorts and t shirt won't fix..


----------



## Dark_Ansem

or staying in the room with the window open and nothing else on, except underwear lol


----------



## Gathers54

Dark_Ansem said:


> or stayig in the room with the window open and nothing else on, except underwear lol


What, whilst listening to music from Elton John I bet 

Subbed! Keep up the log


----------



## Dark_Ansem

actually, EJ is quite good when instrumental-only lol, without words

but seriously, doing Homework for the MSc


----------



## Dark_Ansem

Day 14

78.6 kgs - 173.28 pounds

Now, on 250, I am REALLY starting to feel the sides. Need to wash bed linen and clothes often lol.

Still, without pain, there can be no results while on DNP. perhaps 125mcg is indeed too little.


----------



## Gathers54

Dark_Ansem said:


> Day 14
> 
> 78.6 kgs - 173.28 pounds
> 
> Now, on 250, I am REALLY starting to feel the sides. Need to wash bed linen and clothes often lol.
> 
> Still, without pain, there can be no results while on DNP. perhaps 125mcg is indeed too little.


Does the sweat stain your clothes?

I am on day 2 of 125mg but will be going to 250mg myself at the end of the week . I will be careful what I wear if it does


----------



## abcplumb

I've had no stain cloths, no yellow urine, or yellow semen and that's on 250mg


----------



## Gathers54

abcplumb said:


> I've had no stain cloths, no yellow urine, or yellow semen and that's on 250mg


Ok, thanks mate. Will just see how I get on then


----------



## Dark_Ansem

I don't have encountered any stains yet either, not even on my very white t-shirt I used to prevent stains on my precious shirt


----------



## Dark_Ansem

Day 15

78.6 kgs - 173.28 pounds

Odd. despite all the walking and standing done yesterday, carb control, in general food control and sweat, no change in BW...

Perhaps I should increase the T3?


----------



## Dark_Ansem

Ate carbs to check if the DNP was still on.

Have been sweating almost without interruptions from after lunch, but it's staying still taht really makes me uncomfortable 

I have to say, is it possible to experience the DNP sides without the Fat-burn effect?

perhaps some carbs are needed to make it work?


----------



## Dark_Ansem

Balance of the first half of the Cycle = - 4.1 kgs\15 days, which is far beyond any diet, if all fat.

Day 16

79.1 kgs - 174.38 lbs

Expected. I ate more carbs than usual yesterday (much more) to check if the thing was still in my body. had a very sweaty night.

still, the questions I asked yesterday remain


----------



## Gathers54

abcplumb said:


> Will be reading with great interest!
> 
> I'm also on yellow magic at 250mg per day, but I do weight 99kg.......actually I'm 97kg today :bounce:
> 
> 4th day in and it hits 20C + in late September :cursing:
> 
> When do u take your? Am/pm?


How your cycle going?


----------



## Gathers54

Dark_Ansem said:


> Balance of the first half of the Cycle = - 4.1 kgs\15 days, which is far beyond any diet, if all fat.
> 
> Day 16
> 
> 79.1 kgs - 174.38 lbs
> 
> Expected. I ate more carbs than usual yesterday (much more) to check if the thing was still in my body. had a very sweaty night.
> 
> still, the questions I asked yesterday remain


Doing well considering you have no gym.

Do you see difference in the mirror?

Any other sides except heat?


----------



## Dark_Ansem

not really visible differences. I guess I have to lose some more.

Also clothes feel more or less the same, at least apparently.

the gym won't even allow me to subscribe, they want "contactless", no cash lol. stupids. in those last 15 days I'll try to crank the running more.

was thinking of pumping the T3 to 100, 50 for each DNP dose any comment on this, @DiggyV and the others? I think that DNP 250 really kills my natural T3. boost the last 15 days 

heat+sweat are the main ones. until now I've had no rashes. Still hoping for no cataract lol.

maybe a bit of insomnia, but that's the Heat's fault. been sleeping almost without blankets lol

+I am also supplementing C vitamin and all vitamins in general, to compensate the flow of free radicals.

EDIT: Counter-Order about clothes.

I just tried my suit trouses, those that always felt a bit too tight to be comfortable.

Now, they feel more comfortable.


----------



## Gathers54

You will be holding some water anyway, so once you have stopped you will probably notice more. Are you doing 4 weeks in total?

If you don't feel lethargic and crap then I wouldn't up the T3 but @DiggyV is the best person to ask.

Is there no other gym in the area? Mine just closed down which is a pain as it was the closest and was a good price each month. Now I have to travel further for a more expensive gym which I'll probably sort out tomorrow.


----------



## Dark_Ansem

I'm going 30 days total. until now 15 at 125 and the other 15 at 250.

I don't feel crap, in fact I feel good. the sweat is somewhat disturbing, but it could be far worse.


----------



## DiggyV

@Dark_Ansem - unless as @Gathers54 says, you are lethargic then don't overdo the T3. What you don't want is to shut your production of T4 down, which you will do if you take too much T3. On 250mg I have never needed more than 50mcg T3, if you take 100mcg then you are likely to shut your natty T4 production down. This can take up to 2 weeks to recover in this time you are prone to storing more fat - exactly what you don't want when you have just finished a DNP run.


----------



## Dark_Ansem

I'll just fast tonight for dinner then


----------



## abcplumb

Gathers54 said:


> How your cycle going?


Not as planned, but that's life.

The cooler temperatures is making things bearable, but the bedtimes is hard.

The Mrs won't let me open the windows :cursing:

But I still do :whistling:as I can sleep and she knocks out very quickly


----------



## Gathers54

abcplumb said:


> Not as planned, but that's life.
> 
> The cooler temperatures is making things bearable, but the bedtimes is hard.
> 
> The Mrs won't let me open the windows :cursing:
> 
> But I still do :whistling:as I can sleep and she knocks out very quickly


Mate, don't even get me started! Mine wants the heating on a lot as she gets cold upstairs


----------



## Dark_Ansem

mine is terrible too, bedtime is the worst.

also, side effect: yellow pee.

SO YELLOW. it's scary.


----------



## 00alawre

Dark_Ansem said:


> mine is terrible too, bedtime is the worst.
> 
> also, side effect: yellow pee.
> 
> SO YELLOW. it's scary.


Get more water in you buddy, I manage to keep things pretty much clear although it means peeing every 30 minutes lol


----------



## Dark_Ansem

I feel like a pellican dammit.


----------



## abcplumb

Gathers54 said:


> Mate, don't even get me started! Mine wants the heating on a lot as she gets cold upstairs


I've told her to take one so we can save on the heating bills :lol:

She hates me taking it coz i open all the windows and she's all wrapped up.

Also she says I become more moody and angry on DNP mg:


----------



## Dark_Ansem

Day 17

78.8 kgs - 173.72 pounds

Very bad sweating and insomnia tonight.

Will try to power-up cardio those final days, even if without music it's going to be very hard.

I also wonder how much water retention is significant on DNP.

trying to keep all carbs in the morning, for both a bit of energy purpose and the avoidance of late-night sweats.

in any case, at 250 I was expecting to meltdown. I wonder why the efficiency has decreased so much.

@abcplumb that shouldn't be real lol. unless the heat makes you very uncomfortable.


----------



## abcplumb

Dark_Ansem said:


> Day 17
> 
> 78.8 kgs - 173.72 pounds
> 
> Very bad sweating and insomnia tonight.
> 
> Will try to power-up cardio those final days, even if without music it's going to be very hard.
> 
> I also wonder how much water retention is significant on DNP.
> 
> trying to Keepi all carbs in the morning, for both a bit of energy purpose and the avoidance of late-night sweats.
> 
> in any case, at 250 I was expecting to meltdown. I wonder why the efficiency has decreased so much.
> 
> @abcplumb that shouldn't be real lol. unless the heat makes you very uncomfortable.


I think she's just adding to the list of why you shouldn't take DNP


----------



## Gathers54

Dark_Ansem said:


> Day 17
> 
> 78.8 kgs - 173.72 pounds
> 
> Very bad sweating and insomnia tonight.
> 
> Will try to power-up cardio those final days, even if without music it's going to be very hard.
> 
> I also wonder how much water retention is significant on DNP.
> 
> trying to keep all carbs in the morning, for both a bit of energy purpose and the avoidance of late-night sweats.
> 
> in any case, at 250 I was expecting to meltdown. I wonder why the efficiency has decreased so much.
> 
> @abcplumb that shouldn't be real lol. unless the heat makes you very uncomfortable.


I'm on day 5 today of 125 and the heat kicked in a fair bit more last night for me. Still, as mentioned already, the weather makes it bearable and a perfect time to do a cycle.

You were only taking 125 for 15 days, so just under 9lbs down isn't too bad. Especially, considering the cycle isn't over yet. Doing weights would have helped but not much you can do with no gym.

Have you had any binges yet?


----------



## Gathers54

Dark_Ansem said:


> mine is terrible too, bedtime is the worst.
> 
> also, side effect: yellow pee.
> 
> SO YELLOW. it's scary.


An effect I had this morning....glow in the dark


----------



## Dark_Ansem

Gathers54 said:


> I'm on day 5 today of 125 and the heat kicked in a fair bit more last night for me. Still, as mentioned already, the weather makes it bearable and a perfect time to do a cycle.
> 
> You were only taking 125 for 15 days, so just under 9lbs down isn't too bad. Especially, considering the cycle isn't over yet. Doing weights would have helped but not much you can do with no gym.
> 
> Have you had any binges yet?


no binge. just saturday that I ate more carbs because, after one day of almost complete fasting\standing\walking, I hadn't lost anything, in terms of weight. so I was pretty disappointed and let down.

I am more motivated now thanks to the suit tryout


----------



## Dark_Ansem

Day 18

78.5 kgs - 173.06 pounds

I don't understand it. the days I've suffered the Hunger greatly, nothing. the days I eat normally, I lose, even if little of weight?


----------



## Gathers54

What are you doing on the days you find you lose weight and eat more? Is that day any different to the days you don't, in terms of activity levels?

I'm on day 6 myself and upped to 250mg today for the first time. I'm feeling the heat a lot now.


----------



## Dark_Ansem

no difference. in fact, the day I almost fasted and did not lose anything, I did a lot of walking, like, 4 hours ininterrupted...


----------



## Gathers54

Dark_Ansem said:


> no difference. in fact, the day I almost fasted and did not lose anything, I did a lot of walking, like, 4 hours ininterrupted...


I don't know how you can fast on it to be honest? I am not getting any cravings yet but I have had a couple of Apple's today and it feels refreshing eating them.

Don't forget you will be holding water. I have read some people don't see as much loss whilst taking DNP bit it all comes off when you stop. Though I have also read that some put a little weight back on when they come off. It is different for everybody.

Don't be too disheartened as you have lost over 9lbs and your cycle hasn't finished.


----------



## Dark_Ansem

look, I have to say, DNP does, in most cases, WONDERS for hunger. maybe it's the heat?

I had cravings during the first 10 days, past that and I built up more tolerance.

this could also be because I ate very low card and had no major sugar spikes, nor I craved them so much since learning proper control.

not discouraged at all, my very old suit now is comfortable.

also, not took T3 today and, while not feeling too bad, I noticed that my energy is lower, I tire much more easily. so I think I will take it tonight.


----------



## Dark_Ansem

Day 19

77.9 kgs - 171.74 pounds

Another incomprehensible weight loss day. I purposely went higher on carbs and....

Odd.

The sides are terribly pronounced now tho.


----------



## night06

i suggest to eat low carb / no carb on a dnp cycle, u wont heat up and sweat as much and eating low carb keeps your insulin stable which will help to resist binges


----------



## Dark_Ansem

night06 said:


> i suggest to eat low carb / no carb on a dnp cycle, u wont heat up and sweat as much and eating low carb keeps your insulin stable which will help to resist binges


that's what I have been doing until now and the results were "moderate". hence, why I wanted to make this little test.


----------



## night06

Dark_Ansem said:


> that's what I have been doing until now and the results were "moderate". hence, why I wanted to make this little test.


keep in mind dnp makes you hold lots of water, even on low carb. Its ok to try things out but id rather do a cycle straight on low carb and another cycle on high carbs and see what works best for you.

But what ever, as long as it works its all good mate, gj on your weight loss.


----------



## Dark_Ansem

it's just odd, I have to say... thx


----------



## Dark_Ansem

Day 19

77.6 kgs - 171.07 pounds

I could actually be a bit less, I drank the dnp before weighing today, I slipped lol

Becoming very INTOLERANT of the sides. not just the heat, but the yellow stains on my fingers are actually becoming very irritating, I have to say. Have to keep up. however, right?


----------



## abcplumb

What do u mean you drank the DNP?


----------



## Dark_Ansem

Day 21

77 kgs - 169.75

it meant that I drank the water+dnp before weighing. Not today, however.

lots of sweating. sleeping shirtless helps tho.

will need to wash the linen more often tho, as essentially, you're sweating the damn thing, and it sticks to the linen.


----------



## Gathers54

Weight Is still going down so that's good.

Have you decided how long you are running dnp for?


----------



## Dark_Ansem

Day 22

76.7 kgs - 169.09 pounds

well, maybe my expectations were unrealistic... still, all good. and looking healtier than last time (without DNP).

sides still very bad tho.


----------



## Dark_Ansem

Day 23

75.9 kgs - 167.33 lbs

whoa, what happened?


----------



## Dark_Ansem

Day 24

76.2 kgs - 167.99 pounds.

again, how odd.


----------



## 00alawre

Dark_Ansem said:


> Day 24
> 
> 76.2 kgs - 167.99 pounds.
> 
> again, how odd.


Weird things happen on dnp mate. Looks like you are doing good, you've lost what, 18lbs in just over 3 weeks? That't good going mate, averaging 0.75lb a day. How much longer are you running it for?


----------



## Dark_Ansem

Until day 30 

after that, I plan to stop. at least until after Christmas lol

and yet, visually I see little change. clothes feel different tho.


----------



## sw2012

Doing very well mate. I sweat soo much staying on 250mg a day even on a low cal diet. I get very moody and keep myself to myself on dnp due to the lack of sleep and constant sweating. The mrs is a pain for wanting heating on. What lab dnp are you running btw. I use hacks but as the tabs aren't coated they burn my throat sometimes. Wait till the water drops off about a week after you stop and you'll see the difference and others will too. Keep up the good work


----------



## Gathers54

The heat on 250 a day is crazy after a gym session, don't really cool down and back to the level of heat before the gym, for hours.

I think I am on either day 11 or 12 and only down about 5.5lbs myself. Haven't been as strict with my diet as I should have been at times and that's changing now for the last half of the cycle. I am carrying water though


----------



## Dark_Ansem

Day 25

76.2 kgs - 167.99 pounds.

Even more odd. no variations.

@DiggyV, still waiting for your input


----------



## Gathers54

Dark_Ansem said:


> Day 25
> 
> 76.2 kgs - 167.99 pounds.
> 
> Even more odd. no variations.
> 
> @DiggyV, still waiting for your input


Have you noticed any differences in the mirror? I notice a slight difference but my weight hasn't really gone down at all. Must be a lot of water weight and I'm taking T3


----------



## Dark_Ansem

not really, I have to say. clothes feel a bit different, but the mirror not so much.


----------



## Gathers54

Dark_Ansem said:


> not really, I have to say. clothes feel a bit different, but the mirror not so much.


Did you take photos at the start?

If you did, which is worth doing, then you can compare.

How late do you eat? When is your last meal before bed? At night is the worst time for me for cravings. I can go all day without any cravings and when night time comes, it hits. I take both of my tablets in the morning as well


----------



## Dark_Ansem

Day 26

76.5 kgs - 168,65 pounds

Aw, come on! it's making me suffer for the final days?



Gathers54 said:


> Did you take photos at the start?
> 
> If you did, which is worth doing, then you can compare.
> 
> How late do you eat? When is your last meal before bed? At night is the worst time for me for cravings. I can go all day without any cravings and when night time comes, it hits. I take both of my tablets in the morning as well


My last meal is around 21 (dinner)

and I did take pictures, as a matter of fact. not sure how relevant they could be tho.

on a different note, starting the gym again next Monday!


----------



## abcplumb

I think you're stressing to much on the scales.

I don't look at them until the end of the week.

I'm doing IF while on 250mg and it's going well.

Last meal 7-8pm next meal 2pm next day.

No craving as well which is shocking.

Must be the determination of really wanting to lose fat.

8 more days to go....am I glad the temp has got colder.


----------



## Dark_Ansem

Day 27

75.8 kgs - 167.11 pounds

Last 3 days after this one...


----------



## Dark_Ansem

Day 28

75.3 kgs - 166,00 pounds

Oddity galore...


----------



## jimmycent

wait for the water to go mate, will be an eye opener.


----------



## Dark_Ansem

@jimmycent you think so?

My throat feels funny... right under Adam's apple... any idea of what it could be?

tomorrow I will do only 125, as I am one pill short apparently, and no T3.


----------



## Dark_Ansem

Day 29

75 kgs - 165.34 pounds

less DNP today in order to have a more complete ending tomorrow.

also no T3 today,


----------



## jimmycent

i do pal.

i cant say for certain about your throat. my first run with dnp i had a burning sensation about the same place and it was a little hard to swallow for the first couple of days. i think it was just a bad reaction with the dnp, could have been something with the thyroid though, it was about the same place. sorry i cant be of more help than that. im sure there are others more qualified than I, that could provide better insight on here.


----------



## Dark_Ansem

it's gone today.

Tomorrow is the final day...


----------



## Gathers54

Just over 16.9lbs is a good loss in 29 days. Well done


----------



## Dark_Ansem

but I am going to stop tomorrow anyway, too much dnp can make you very uncomfortable.


----------



## Gathers54

Dark_Ansem said:


> but I am going to stop tomorrow anyway, too much dnp can make you very uncomfortable.


I am day 16 today and the sides don't bother me at all. I get hot easily and have had it really bad some days but generally dont mind it. I am going to extend my cycle until my tabs run out. It's means I have about 11 days left now.

I would probably go a little longer than that but will need to buy some more DNP and vitamins.

If you run it in the summer though, you're mental 

Make sure you keep updating the thread once you've finished. I'm interested to see the results after you stop


----------



## Dark_Ansem

Day 30

75.4 kgs - 166.22 pounds

well, yesterday I had a small binge, so that's kinda expected.

Last day of DNP and T3! from tomorrow, on a strict regime for around 2 weeks...


----------



## Dark_Ansem

First day without DNP or T3.

167.11 pounds, hey! despite 4 hours of walk yesterday?

ah, anyway, today my gym membership begins, so...


----------



## Dark_Ansem

first day of training too, I am disappointed at the strength loss. surprised about how I managed to keep more or less the back indact (but not the shoulders, they have plummeted down). any input on this, @DiggyV? you've been silent for quite a bit.

I also discovered there's a Power Plate in my gym , to my great surprise. Is there any way I can exploit it to integrate my training?

Oh, I haven't forgotten about pics. just waiting around 4 days to let the water leave. or I need more than that?


----------



## Gathers54

Dark_Ansem said:


> first day of training too, I am disappointed at the strength loss. surprised about how I managed to keep more or less the back indact (but not the shoulders, they have plummeted down). any input on this, @DiggyV? you've been silent for quite a bit.
> 
> I also discovered there's a Power Plate in my gym , to my great surprise. Is there any way I can exploit it to integrate my training?
> 
> Oh, I haven't forgotten about pics. just waiting around 4 days to let the water leave. or I need more than that?


Your muscles should be depleted but will start to replenish now and then hopefully, you will see a gain in strength. The DNP will still be active as you only stopped yesterday.

Not sure what has happened to @DiggyV. Haven't seen him for a while


----------



## Dark_Ansem

he has logged in often...


----------



## thedubliners

Well done. Hope to start my log in a fortnight. Going to run something similar approach to yourself. Long run - Low dosage. I hope I can stick it though.


----------



## DiggyV

Oh I'm here - just super busy over the last 3 weeks with non-UK-M stuff, only been here as a moderator so not really posting. Will try and catch up over the next couple of days.

:thumb:


----------



## Dark_Ansem

oh thanks then


----------



## wat_is_this

I done a 3 week 250mg/day of dnp recently, been off for 3 days and i'm already cold, this sucks díck. Even on a low dose i'd wear shorts and a vest in the house, now i'm considering putting a hoody on just to stay warm! Does anyone else find it hilarious it's cheaper to run low dose dnp and keep warm than putting your heating on? :thumb:


----------



## Dark_Ansem

I was thinking of integrating some more DNP, before, after Christmas or both.

any advice?


----------



## Dark_Ansem

I'd like to do either 25 days of 250 powder dnp + T3 or 300 crystal DNP, just to complete one before christmas.

always with 50 of T3


----------



## havering

Just run a bit of DNP recently, it's quite nice in this weather, comfortably walk around in polo and tees without the cold.


----------



## Fraser991

Dark_Ansem said:


> I'd like to do either 25 days of 250 powder dnp + T3 or 300 crystal DNP, just to complete one before christmas.
> 
> always with 50 of T3


What were your results after loosing the water weight a week after stopping DNP?


----------



## Dark_Ansem

Grunty-Boii said:


> What were your results after loosing the water weight a week after stopping DNP?


no difference at all in terms of visibility. that's why I want to do another run. I'd upload pics but they're not, well, good?

BUt, I have to say, weight does seem to stay off.

how long after stopping the DNP takes the T3 to be rebuilt to normal levels?


----------



## Dark_Ansem

Ok, here we go again. 25 days, 250 powder DNP + 50 T3 split in two doses.

Base weight: 76,6 kgs, 19% fat.

While this might seem an odd idea and @bigste disagrees completely, I would like to lower the BF percentage good enough so that, when I bulk up, after christmas, I won't have a too much dramatic size change of trousers and whatnot, hoping instead to boost upper part 

Besides, if I see getting too much drying down, I will stop.

Too bad that DNP does not target specifically subcutaneous fat...


----------



## Dark_Ansem

Day 2:

76.6 kgs - 168.87 lbs

After day 1 pill. ATP is already gone. I was doing some crossfit yesterday and I was leaving my skin lol.

Actually, I think I was dehydratated, I acted stupidly...


----------



## Dark_Ansem

Day 3:

76.9 kgs - 169.53 pounds.

again this? I'm not feeling anything especially peculiar.

taking the second DNP dose with C vitamin slow release, to boot.


----------



## Alex6534

Pretty sure it's normal to gain in the first few days as you're holding more water. Will be following though - thinking of doing a 6-7 week cycle at 125mg.


----------



## Dark_Ansem

Do it at 250 if you can handle it. 125 is going to lead to disappointment I fear...


----------



## Dark_Ansem

Day 4:

76.7 kgs - 169.09 pounds

Again more oddities. Tomorrow, I begin with T3, split like the DNP dose.


----------



## Dark_Ansem

Day 5:

76.3 kgs - 168.21 pounds

OMg I felt so warm yesterday I had to sleep naked lol.


----------



## Dark_Ansem

Day 6:

75.7 kgs - 166.88 pounds

had a terrible headache yesterday. but all this seems a bit better now.


----------



## Genmutant

Dark_Ansem said:


> Day 7:
> 
> 75.7 kgs - 166.88 pounds
> 
> had a terrible headache yesterday. but all this seems a bit better now.


Sorry. Its day 6!


----------



## Dark_Ansem

It is? My my, the headache was worse than I thought


----------



## Fraser991

Dark_Ansem said:


> It is? My my, the headache was worse than I thought


I find that the first few days are hellish but after the the sides virtually disappear  i just have about 2 lucozade energy's a day and i dont get the sore heads


----------



## Dark_Ansem

Da7 7:

75.8 kgs - 167.11 pounds

more weirdness, considering I ate very little yesterday 

Ah well!


----------



## Dark_Ansem

Day 8:

75.6 - 166,88 pounds

more weird things happening. I did drink like a camel yesterday.


----------



## Dark_Ansem

Day 9.

74.7 kgs - 164.68 pounds

When I think I'll experience a weight increase, I decrease and vice-versa. How strange.


----------



## Dark_Ansem

Day 10

75.3 kgs - 166.00 pounds

Dafuq?

Why is it so hard this time? do I have to increase the T3?


----------



## Dark_Ansem

Day 11

74.8 kgs - 165 pounds

more oddities ensue


----------



## Dark_Ansem

Day 12

74.8 kgs - 165 pounds

very high stress period, but I'm also training. wonder why the weight loss is not more.


----------



## Benchbum

Diet. It's always diet


----------



## Dark_Ansem

Benchbum said:


> Diet. It's always diet


nope, I'm eating less than average. in fact I tend to get weight loss sometimes if I eat MORE than average.


----------



## Dark_Ansem

Day 13

74.6 kgs - 164.46 pounds

just to confirm what I said yesterday...


----------



## velaocampo

Hey guys, I'm a research student and I'm doing a paper on DNP where I need to interview people who have used it and ask them question on their; Motivations, Expectations, side effect and how DNP was obtained. This is a good way to clear misconceptions on DNP and would REALLY REALLY help me with me dissertation.

I would love to get in touch.

The interview is always strictly confidential so there shouldn't be any problem.

Thank you.

Its for my dissertation! I would be greatly thankful!

George Vela


----------



## Dark_Ansem

Day 14

75.3 kgs - 166.00 pounds

I skipped lunch, I went to train, and I got this?


----------



## Dark_Ansem

Day 14

75.3 kgs - 166.00 pounds

ANother day starving and no results. dammit!

Off to training today, anyway.

Will upgrade the T3 to 75 mcg for a couple days, then revert to 50.


----------



## mgseven

Dark_Ansem said:


> Day 14
> 
> 75.3 kgs - 166.00 pounds
> 
> ANother day starving and no results. dammit!
> 
> Off to training today, anyway.
> 
> Will upgrade the T3 to 75 mcg for a couple days, then revert to 50.


I always understood you shouldn't worry about what the scales say on a daily basis as DNP cause water retention. Are you not meant to wait 5to7 days after you stop DNP in order to see weight loss on the scales?


----------



## Dark_Ansem

mgseven said:


> I always understood you shouldn't worry about what the scales say on a daily basis as DNP cause water retention. Are you not meant to wait 5to7 days after you stop DNP in order to see weight loss on the scales?


I am?

...

hmm. something similar DID happen last time. lol.


----------



## squatthis

velaocampo said:


> Hey guys, I'm a research student and I'm doing a paper on DNP where I need to interview people who have used it and ask them question on their; Motivations, Expectations, side effect and *how DNP was obtained*. This is a good way to clear misconceptions on DNP and would REALLY REALLY help me with me dissertation.
> 
> I would love to get in touch.
> 
> The interview is always strictly confidential so there shouldn't be any problem.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> Its for my dissertation! I would be greatly thankful!
> 
> George Vela


Can't ask for sources :lol:

Creative though I've got to say, most just try and ask right out. You've put some thought into it with this "research" guise.


----------



## velaocampo

squatthis said:


> Can't ask for sources :lol:
> 
> Creative though I've got to say, most just try and ask right out. You've put some thought into it with this "research" guise.


Hey, guys. yh I totally understand your concern and i'm really sorry making it sound bad! to be honest I probably wouldn't answer myself, but the truth is that I'm a 23 research student, studying at kingston

university.

the whole point of the "interview" is to produce a survey and justify the questions im asking. Here are all the question I wanted to ask

*Motivation*

1.How did you get to know about DNP?

2.What was the main reason you started to use DNP?

3.Can you describe the first time you used DNP?

4.Have you had any previous experiences with any other type of drugs?

5. where you aware of the other uses of DNP?

*Expectation*

*
*

1. what did you want to gain from DNP?

2.What was the purpose of adding DNP as a supplement to your workout?

3.How were you, in terms of fitness and physique, before using DNP?

*Side effects*

1. Can you describe how DNP cycles work?

2.Can you describe what side effect arose during the cycle?

3. Have you researched about any of DNP side effects?

4.where you using any other drugs while on DNP?

5. were there any changes in your mode of consumption since you started using DNP?

*Purchase*

1. How much would an average DNP cylce cost?

2.What dosage is used in an average DNP cucle?

3.Can you describe is your dosage changed and why?

*Peers*

*
*

1.were people aware of your use of DNP?

2.How did other bodybuilders react towards you using DNP?

3.what did people outside the gym think about you using DNP?

4.What is your opinion towards DNP? ( would you recommend it?)

5. What misconception have you found that people have about DNP?

Guys if you aren't put off answering theses question and would still like to help, you can answer as many as you want and email me them at [email protected]

GUYS MUCH APPRECIATED!!! and again i'm sorry for worrying anyone!! thanks


----------



## Dark_Ansem

Day 15:

75kgs - 165.34 pounds

I do have been drinking like a camel, but this is too much. I'm going to skip dinner and try to train before lunch, and we'll see what happens.


----------



## Dark_Ansem

Day 16:

74,4 kgs - 164,02 pounds

Completely forgot today lol, sorry.


----------



## Fraser991

@Dark_Ansem Hows the DNP cycle going?


----------



## Dark_Ansem

whoops I forgot the last two days...

Day 17

73.9 kgs - 162.92 pounds


----------



## Dark_Ansem

Day 18 (today)

73.1 kgs - 161.15 pounds

Still can't see a damn thing. lol


----------



## sw2012

Wait till your off to see results. Keep up the good work mate. To the journalist I got my dnp from the tooth fairy


----------



## Fraser991

sw2012 said:


> Wait till your off to see results. Keep up the good work mate. To the journalist I got my dnp from the tooth fairy


Your tooth fairy still comes around? lucky [email protected] :lol:

And OP as said, wait til about 5-7 days after you come off before you see anything, i was on for 25 days, didnt see anything while i was on but lost about 4-6% BF on a calorie defect of 350. but when i stopped it was almost like it just 'fell off' :thumb:


----------



## sw2012

Yea she still comes but she's unhappy with me at the min for giving her some false teeth


----------



## Jammy Dodger

velaocampo said:


> Hey, guys. yh I totally understand your concern and i'm really sorry making it sound bad! to be honest I probably wouldn't answer myself, but the truth is that I'm a 23 research student, studying at kingston
> 
> university.
> 
> the whole point of the "interview" is to produce a survey and justify the questions im asking. Here are all the question I wanted to ask
> 
> *Motivation*
> 
> 1.How did you get to know about DNP?
> 
> 2.What was the main reason you started to use DNP?
> 
> 3.Can you describe the first time you used DNP?
> 
> 4.Have you had any previous experiences with any other type of drugs?
> 
> 5. where you aware of the other uses of DNP?
> 
> *Expectation*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> 1. what did you want to gain from DNP?
> 
> 2.What was the purpose of adding DNP as a supplement to your workout?
> 
> 3.How were you, in terms of fitness and physique, before using DNP?
> 
> *Side effects*
> 
> 1. Can you describe how DNP cycles work?
> 
> 2.Can you describe what side effect arose during the cycle?
> 
> 3. Have you researched about any of DNP side effects?
> 
> 4.where you using any other drugs while on DNP?
> 
> 5. were there any changes in your mode of consumption since you started using DNP?
> 
> *Purchase*
> 
> 1. How much would an average DNP cylce cost?
> 
> 2.What dosage is used in an average DNP cucle?
> 
> 3.Can you describe is your dosage changed and why?
> 
> *Peers*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> 1.were people aware of your use of DNP?
> 
> 2.How did other bodybuilders react towards you using DNP?
> 
> 3.what did people outside the gym think about you using DNP?
> 
> 4.What is your opinion towards DNP? ( would you recommend it?)
> 
> 5. What misconception have you found that people have about DNP?
> 
> Guys if you aren't put off answering theses question and would still like to help, you can answer as many as you want and email me them at [email protected]
> 
> GUYS MUCH APPRECIATED!!! and again i'm sorry for worrying anyone!! thanks


Respectfully - as someone looking into a PhD, you need to be more professional.

You are a research student, masters or phd? Why are you giving me a hotmail email address rather than an academic one? Post a link to your linkdin page so I can look into your background before deciding to possibly pass your details on to someone who can help you out.


----------



## Dark_Ansem

Day 19

72.8 kgs - 160.49 pounds

Thirsty. Very, VERY thirsty.


----------



## Alex6534

Dark_Ansem said:


> Day 19
> 
> 72.8 kgs - 160.49 pounds
> 
> Thirsty. Very, VERY thirsty.


Have you changed anything in terms of diet or exercise?


----------



## Dark_Ansem

I did, been hitting the gym regularly 3 times per week and trying to be on a calorie deficit... around 300?


----------



## Fraser991

sammym said:


> Respectfully - as someone looking into a PhD, you need to be more professional.
> 
> You are a research student, masters or phd? Why are you giving me a hotmail email address rather than an academic one? Post a link to your linkdin page so I can look into your background before deciding to possibly pass your details on to someone who can help you out.


You have a very valid point there with LinkedIn. I too would agree that if they were a research student we would of been given there academical email address. Wasn't there someone not long ago claiming they were from the BBC and wanting to know about DNP as well?


----------



## Dark_Ansem

Day 20

er, I have forgotten my weight this morning. I'll make an estimate.

72.4 kgs - 159.61 pounds


----------



## Dark_Ansem

Day 21

72.5 kgs - 159.83 pounds

another of those weird days, but hey, they happen!


----------



## Dark_Ansem

Day 22

72.5 kgs - 159.83 pounds

Decided to make me suffer has this, right? lol


----------



## Dark_Ansem

Day 23

73.3 kgs - 161.59 pounds

.....

It's doing it on purpose, I am sure.


----------



## Dark_Ansem

Day 24

73.6 kgs - 162.26 pounds

ay, damn water. two final days, anyway, we shall see!


----------



## Dark_Ansem

Day 25

73.3 kgs - 161.59 pounds

Ah whatever!


----------



## Fraser991

How the weight now after the water is leaving you now?


----------



## Dark_Ansem

exactly the same or slightly more. it's only been 3 days, heh, but I think I would need more muscle to see something. I will try to do a semi-bulk after Xmas, and I will try to keep my eating and binges to a minimum during the holidays.


----------



## velaocampo

sammym said:


> Respectfully - as someone looking into a PhD, you need to be more professional.
> 
> You are a research student, masters or phd? Why are you giving me a hotmail email address rather than an academic one? Post a link to your linkdin page so I can look into your background before deciding to possibly pass your details on to someone who can help you out.


Hi, Apologies for being quite unprofessional (as I'm still on a learning curve), I'am currently doing a Research masters, My academic email is [email protected] and linkedin profile is uk.linkedin.com/pub/jorge-vela/ab/354/272.

I'm currently past my 'Interview' stage, thankfully I found someone to who was willing to answer a few questions. However, I would much appreciate your help by simply taking a few minutes to answer a survey online provided on survey monkey which is completely confidential.

https://www.surveymonkey.com/s/fatburners

Guys sorry for the distribution, and again thank you for your help.


----------



## Dark_Ansem

goddamn I am starving myself and yet I am gaining weight... I hope I haven't destroyed my natural metabolism with the T3...


----------



## Dark_Ansem

None, except that at least 30 days of stop between DNP cycles are required, the second cycle was MUCH less effective than the first one!


----------



## ketil_n

Yes, i have the same experience, my second DNP cycle was less effective, anyone know why?


----------



## Dark_Ansem

too soon I believe.


----------



## velaocampo

Guys thank you for the participates on the survey, helped me out a lot!


----------



## funkdocta

ketil_n said:


> Yes, i have the same experience, my second DNP cycle was less effective, anyone know why?


i had the same thing... i personally believe you build up a tolerance to it and your body adjusts. Thats just total speculation though


----------



## Dark_Ansem

funkdocta said:


> i had the same thing... i personally believe you build up a tolerance to it and your body adjusts. Thats just total speculation though


that shouldn't be possible. anyway, the second one will be much later


----------



## funkdocta

Dark_Ansem said:


> that shouldn't be possible. anyway, the second one will be much later


not at all... just like the body build immunities to other things, there is no reason the body couldnt build a resistance the DNP.... it is essentially a poison.


----------



## Dark_Ansem

@DiggyV disagrees: it's a completely non-natural poison, and as such the body shouldn't be able to regulate it.

That's why someone has died taking it.


----------



## DiggyV

funkdocta said:


> not at all... just like the body build immunities to other things, there is no reason the body couldnt build a resistance the DNP.... it is essentially a poison.


Your body can build up immunities to certain substances, these tend to be organic, and something that produces an immune response, where you can build up that response to will deal with the 'poison' more effectively. This includes venoms, pain killers, opiates and even to an extent AAS. However DNP is a phenol and this is inorganic compound, and its action is to interrupt a cellular level mechanism. Like other inorganic poisons (cyanides being an extreme case) your body does not build up a tolerance to it. You can get used to the sides - I know I have - but this is not a tolerance to the DNP, just you learning to cope better with its effects.

DNP's effects increase linearly with dose, as the level of DNP goes up, the interruption in the cell mitochondria processes increases Your body has no way of countering this. If it did this would have been replicated in the lab and an anti-DNP serum would be available rather than the only course being ice baths and ice enemas, or blood cooling. Think about other organic poisons they have 'anti' drugs that negate the effects. Anti-venoms, antidotes. DNP has nothing.

If you stay on 250mg long term (please everyone DON'T) I know personally that the effects at day 28 are the same as Day 7 - once full build up has been achieved - psychologically it actually feels worse, as by then you are truly fed up.



Dark_Ansem said:


> @DiggyV disagrees: it's a completely non-natural poison, and as such the body shouldn't be able to regulate it.
> 
> That's why someone has died taking it.


In fact more than one have - because of stupidity, when it boils down to it. One case it is believed that the user ramped up the dosage daily as they weren't seeing any weight loss (diet was probably screwed and were not informed about allowing it to build up while your glycogen levels deplete) and they basically cooked themselves alive. A more recent one of a girl from Croydon, was potentially from a cocktail of compounds including prescription medications. Friends described how the 'whites' of her eyes were yellow - not just tinged but yellow - this is normally only from a very high dosage. Like all drugs - use has the desired effect, abuse has very undesired effects.


----------



## Dark_Ansem

DiggyV said:


> Your body can build up immunities to certain substances, these tend to be organic, and something that produces an immune response, where you can build up that response to will deal with the 'poison' more effectively. This includes venoms, pain killers, opiates and even to an extent AAS. However DNP is a phenol and this is inorganic compound, and its action is to interrupt a cellular level mechanism. Like other inorganic poisons (cyanides being an extreme case) your body does not build up a tolerance to it. You can get used to the sides - I know I have - but this is not a tolerance to the DNP, just you learning to cope better with its effects.
> 
> DNP's effects increase linearly with dose, as the level of DNP goes up, the interruption in the cell mitochondria processes increases Your body has no way of countering this. If it did this would have been replicated in the lab and an anti-DNP serum would be available rather than the only course being ice baths and ice enemas, or blood cooling. Think about other organic poisons they have 'anti' drugs that negate the effects. Anti-venoms, antidotes. DNP has nothing.
> 
> If you stay on 250mg long term (please everyone DON'T) I know personally that the effects at day 28 are the same as Day 7 - once full build up has been achieved - psychologically it actually feels worse, as by then you are truly fed up.
> 
> In fact more than one have - because of stupidity, when it boils down to it. One case it is believed that the user ramped up the dosage daily as they weren't seeing any weight loss (diet was probably screwed and were not informed about allowing it to build up while your glycogen levels deplete) and they basically cooked themselves alive. A more recent one of a girl from Croydon, was potentially from a cocktail of compounds including prescription medications. Friends described how the 'whites' of her eyes were yellow - not just tinged but yellow - this is normally only from a very high dosage. Like all drugs - use has the desired effect, abuse has very undesired effects.


yeah that's what I meant: since the body cannot slow its effect, it will always enact its full effect. People have died because they abused it without taking into account that body heat WILL continue to rise as dose increases.

Consequences are EXACTLY what you are thinking.


----------

